# Weekly Competition 2022-31



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R U R' F R' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' F2 U2 F' U' R U' R U2 R2 U'
*3. *U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F R' U F
*4. *U' R U R' U' F' R U2 R' F' R
*5. *U' R2 U' F R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B' U B R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' L D L R2 F
*2. *F2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F' U' L2 R D2 U B2 L' B2 F U
*3. *D L2 B D2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' L R2 D2 F' D U' R
*4. *L R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U R2 F' L' D2 L D2 R' B L2 D
*5. *F2 U' D F' R D F2 R2 U R2 D F R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' B2 L2 R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 B R F' D' R U F' R' F B Rw2 Fw2 L U R Fw2 L Fw2 U' R Fw2 D Fw' R2 F2 R F' Uw R Fw2 Rw L R' F Rw
*2. *D' U F2 D R2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D2 F' R' L F' R U' Fw2 U R2 Fw2 D B F' D' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw B2 L2 Fw2 R B' Uw R' L' Fw' R D2 R2
*3. *L2 D2 L' F B L2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' D2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 U Rw2 D' Rw2 F L2 F Uw2 F2 R2 B' D2 Rw L D' Rw L' D' R' Uw Rw R Fw Uw R'
*4. *B' L B' R F2 U L' U2 F L' B R2 B' L2 U2 B D2 R2 F' Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 R2 F Uw2 B Rw2 L U Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' U2 R Fw2 B' Rw' R2
*5. *L' F R' F L' R2 D U2 L2 B U' F2 D U' F2 D B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 B' R Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 L2 B R' Uw B R Uw2 D2 Fw' U' R B Rw Fw L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 F Rw F Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw B2 Uw2 U Rw' U B' D F2 L2 Uw Lw' D B' L2 Uw' R2 B R' U2 Fw' F' R' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 R Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw Lw' B' Dw2 Fw2 U Lw' U2 Uw2 R2 L' Uw B Rw' Lw U2 Uw2 Fw F2 Lw' F2 Uw
*2. *F Uw L2 Fw Rw2 L2 Fw D2 Lw R' D2 Bw' F' R2 Dw2 R U2 Dw' Fw Dw R' B2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 D L' Lw2 Fw L Uw2 B' Dw2 Fw Bw2 L R' Dw' D2 Lw' L2 R2 D2 Dw L Fw Bw2 B' R2 Fw' U' L' R' D Bw2 Dw' R' U2 Rw L
*3. *B' D2 Rw2 R Uw B Dw D F2 L' B' Bw D Dw R2 Dw F' Bw' D' B Bw2 F2 U2 Fw' Rw F' R' Dw2 L2 U Fw2 Uw U2 Dw' L Rw2 Dw Rw' Bw2 U2 F Uw2 F B2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 L' Dw L' D' Rw' B R' U2 D2 Bw2 Fw L Fw'
*4. *Dw2 Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Lw' R2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 U2 Bw2 U Lw2 D' B2 D2 Uw' F' B' R2 B' F Dw2 Fw2 L Rw' D Dw2 L' F' R U Bw Uw2 F B L B2 Rw2 Bw R2 Dw' R2 L2 Dw2 Uw' F2 L Fw' B' F D' Bw2 B' U'
*5. *B L Uw' Bw' B2 Fw2 L2 R U Uw' Dw2 B' Bw Fw2 L' Fw B R' Uw2 Bw B Rw2 D' Fw' Rw' Dw U' D2 B' Fw' Bw Lw' D' Dw' B' Rw D' U Dw2 F2 D' Lw Uw Rw2 Lw F' L R Lw' Uw D R Lw2 B2 Dw' Rw2 Uw F' Rw' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Uw2 Rw B 3Rw L' Dw L2 F Uw' F 3Uw Fw Uw Bw' Rw2 D B2 U' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw' L2 3Rw' F' 3Rw2 R' Dw Lw2 3Rw' R D' 3Fw 3Rw B2 Uw' 3Rw2 U' Fw' B L2 3Uw R' Fw' 3Fw2 D Bw2 Rw D2 3Rw2 L2 R Uw L2 Lw D Bw B Dw' 3Uw R Lw2 Rw Dw' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw2 B2 R' D Lw Bw' B Fw' Lw F' 3Uw' B Dw' Lw 3Rw
*2. *3Fw2 R L' 3Fw R' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw' Dw L' D' B' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw 3Fw 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 3Fw L 3Uw2 L' 3Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 3Rw2 B2 3Uw' Bw2 F' Uw' Bw Uw' Fw R' 3Fw' 3Rw' B 3Rw F Uw Dw R 3Fw' B' L' R2 Rw 3Rw2 Bw' U2 Uw D F Lw' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw Dw2 3Fw F 3Rw' D' 3Rw D 3Uw Bw2 Rw2 Bw' U' 3Rw D 3Uw2 B' R' 3Uw Dw'
*3. *3Rw 3Fw' U2 3Uw' Uw' F2 3Fw Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' F L F' 3Rw2 Bw' F2 Dw' Fw' R' D2 Lw2 Bw' B' L2 Fw2 Uw B2 Dw' Fw2 B2 R Uw2 L F Lw' R' 3Rw D' Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' R B2 R2 3Rw Dw' Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' D' 3Fw' D L2 U' B2 U 3Rw D' 3Fw2 3Uw B2 Lw' Fw Bw' U2 B2 3Fw U' D Dw' F' Dw
*4. *3Fw Uw' Lw Bw F Uw' R' L Rw Bw F2 Lw2 R2 3Fw2 Lw D2 B2 Lw Dw' B2 L 3Fw2 Lw' Bw' 3Uw F2 Lw' L Bw2 Lw' Rw' R2 F U' Rw' Dw' Rw' Uw' 3Rw L2 Fw R' B2 U B' Bw2 Dw' U' D2 L' Dw' 3Rw Uw2 Rw' 3Rw F2 3Fw Bw' Rw2 Uw U' F2 B2 Bw2 3Fw U L 3Uw Uw2 R' B F' 3Uw U' Uw F2 Bw Rw2 Bw Fw2
*5. *R Dw2 F2 3Uw Dw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Lw L Rw Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 R' Dw 3Fw' Rw' Lw L2 3Uw' F R 3Fw 3Uw2 U' 3Fw2 Dw' Lw2 L2 Bw2 Rw' 3Rw L 3Uw2 Dw2 B2 U' 3Uw2 3Fw2 R' 3Fw' 3Rw' B D' F' U' R 3Rw2 3Uw' F L2 R Lw Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' Bw' 3Rw Rw2 Lw' Bw U2 Uw' R2 U R2 Uw' L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' 3Rw2 Rw D' Fw 3Uw Rw

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' L' Fw L2 3Dw Bw' 3Lw2 F' Rw 3Dw 3Lw U' 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 3Dw L B' 3Uw Uw' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Uw2 D2 Dw Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw Bw 3Bw' U2 Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 B2 3Bw 3Uw' Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 F2 3Uw R2 3Dw Dw D2 B' U' D2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Dw' U' F' Fw2 B2 Bw' L2 3Rw Lw R' Bw Lw2 D2 L B' 3Lw' Bw2 R' 3Uw' L2 Bw' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 D Fw' 3Bw2 B' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw 3Bw 3Fw' B' R' 3Fw2 3Bw 3Rw' Rw2 D U2 L 3Bw' U'
*2. *Rw' D' 3Uw' Lw2 U' Fw 3Rw2 U' Lw Bw' Rw2 3Fw Dw' Lw U D 3Fw2 Lw2 F B Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw' F' D2 3Lw R D' 3Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 F Uw2 F L' Uw' Bw2 F2 3Lw F B2 3Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 F' 3Rw' Dw2 D' R2 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Lw U 3Fw Lw 3Uw R' Dw' F' R2 L' 3Uw' B R F' Fw2 D2 R' 3Bw2 Lw 3Fw' B L U' Bw2 R2 Uw2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw U 3Lw2 L F' 3Lw2 3Rw' L 3Uw Fw' 3Dw' Dw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw'
*3. *3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw Rw' Dw 3Fw2 B Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Bw' Rw Uw 3Fw2 F Dw' Rw B2 3Rw' Rw2 3Bw' Uw2 Fw U2 D2 Uw 3Bw' Bw F2 B' 3Dw Bw2 Dw L' R2 3Rw B2 U 3Lw' 3Uw2 Fw R U D' L' 3Rw2 R 3Fw R' 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 B' D 3Uw' Lw Bw' D2 3Bw' U' 3Uw' B2 3Dw 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw Bw 3Dw2 3Lw' L2 F2 3Fw' 3Rw' U2 Dw2 B Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw' L2 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Bw U Bw2 R 3Dw 3Uw L' B2 Rw' 3Rw' Fw2 3Bw Lw Dw2 L
*4. *3Uw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw' Bw' Uw 3Fw' L' 3Bw' L2 Uw' R Lw' Fw' 3Bw2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' U F L F' 3Lw B F' D2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 Uw' F' 3Rw2 3Bw D2 Uw F2 U 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 L2 3Uw F 3Dw2 Lw Bw' F' Lw' F2 3Dw R2 3Uw 3Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' Uw' U' Rw B2 Uw' Fw B2 3Lw 3Dw Bw L2 Fw' Lw2 Bw U' 3Lw B2 3Uw2 Rw B2 3Fw2 3Lw U2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Bw' D2 B' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw F D2 3Rw U 3Uw F L' R' 3Lw2 D' 3Bw2 L2 U'
*5. *R 3Fw' Uw' B Rw' Uw2 U' D' 3Fw' Dw D Rw2 Uw 3Lw Lw' D2 3Rw' 3Uw Lw Bw U2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Lw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Lw' Dw' Lw L 3Lw F' L 3Dw 3Uw' Uw D2 Rw' Bw R' 3Rw2 Fw U' 3Dw2 Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 F 3Bw' Bw2 B Uw' U2 Lw2 3Bw Lw Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw2 B' Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Bw' Fw 3Rw B2 Fw Rw' U' Lw' D Lw2 3Bw L' R 3Bw' Dw Rw' 3Dw2 Fw' B2 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Rw2 Lw Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 B2 Bw R 3Lw2 Rw' Bw U 3Uw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U' F R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R'
*2. *U R' U' R2 F' U R' F U R U'
*3. *R U' R' U' R' U F U' F' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 L R' U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 D' L' B U R' F2 U' R' U' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F' R' D L' R2 D R' U2 Rw2
*3. *F R U L U' L F2 D2 B' D L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B D F L U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U Fw2 D' Rw2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 D' L Uw2 L2 D Fw' D R Uw2 L2 D' Uw B' D' Fw R Uw B y
*2. *D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 L' B U' L B D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 Rw2 U B' D' Rw2 F2 U' F Uw2 L2 U' B' Rw' B' L B2 Rw2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw2 B2 U Fw' F x' y2
*3. *R U' L2 R D2 R' D' L2 F' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 F L2 F U2 B2 R B2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw2 D L R Fw2 U R' Uw2 Fw Rw2 L' U' L' D2 Uw' L Fw B Rw F2 R2 D' x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' U' Bw F' B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 B U D' F Uw' Bw B2 Dw2 Lw D Dw U Uw L B U D2 Lw2 U' R Bw2 B' Lw U2 D2 F2 R Fw2 Dw' L Fw Dw' Fw2 Bw2 B L2 F U Dw' Uw R' L2 Dw2 F Rw2 F' U Bw2 Uw R2 3Rw2 3Uw'
*2. *U2 Dw2 B Bw2 Fw Lw2 R' Dw2 U2 Bw F' Uw' Lw2 Bw Fw' Uw Fw L' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 Dw2 F2 Dw' R' B Fw2 Bw Dw' L2 U' B2 U R D' Uw2 Bw' Dw D L' Dw' Lw' L2 Dw' L2 U2 R2 B' Fw' Bw Dw' L' Rw R' Uw2 Dw Fw' Uw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Uw'
*3. *Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 F' U2 Bw2 R Bw Dw2 U2 Uw' R L B L2 F' Bw Uw Dw R' Fw Bw' U' F2 Fw' Dw' B' F' L Fw2 L' Rw2 F' B' Rw' Uw' L Bw' Lw Rw2 F2 Fw U2 Rw' Uw L Fw U Lw Dw' F' Lw R L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Rw2 L 3Fw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw L2 Uw F' 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw Uw Lw Bw2 3Rw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw2 F' Bw' 3Fw 3Uw2 U2 Fw 3Rw2 L' Bw2 Dw Rw' R2 U2 B R' Dw Uw F2 Uw2 U' Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw L2 U2 R2 Bw2 3Rw' Lw F' 3Uw' Dw2 D' Rw2 Fw' L2 F Bw' D' Dw2 Fw D' Dw2 U' R2 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U' 3Rw Dw' D' R Dw D' R' Rw' Bw' L2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Uw z y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Lw Uw2 B2 3Lw2 3Bw' Lw2 F 3Dw 3Lw Rw2 Dw U2 R D R B2 R2 L2 3Dw' B' D Fw' 3Fw Dw U2 3Fw' Lw2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 B2 D Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' D 3Fw2 Dw2 R2 F2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw' R' Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 3Dw L R2 Bw2 B' Lw D2 R2 B2 Lw2 3Dw U' Rw' Lw2 B' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw2 U Dw D2 L2 Bw L 3Uw' L Dw' 3Lw' Dw 3Rw' F' 3Fw2 Bw' B2 Dw2 3Dw2 R Bw2 3Uw' Dw Bw2 3Rw B' Fw' 3Bw' Uw Rw' x y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' D B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U' R D2 U L2 R B U R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R2 U' F R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 D' R' B2 U2 R2 U L2 Fw'
*3. *R' F2 L F2 L D2 L F U' L' U L U' F' D B2 R B' Rw' Uw2
*4. *F' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 U L B' U2 L' D R Fw Uw2
*5. *U2 F D L' U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L D U2 B L2 U' F L2 Fw Uw2
*6. *R2 U D' R2 U L B' L2 B U F' R U2 R2 L B2 R L2 Fw Uw2
*7. *F' D2 F' U D2 R2 L' D F L' U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *D R U R' F' L' B R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 Fw'
*9. *L' U2 B D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' L' U' B F2 D2 L' Fw'
*10. *D2 B R2 U' B R2 F' R L F' L' D2 R2 U2 D L2 D R2 Uw'
*11. *F2 R F U2 L D L D2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 D2 F R B' Rw'
*12. *U2 L' U2 B' F L2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 L F' D2 B R2 U' L' Uw2
*13. *F D' B D2 R2 L2 D' R F2 U F' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 Fw Uw
*14. *U' F2 D' F' B' U L U2 L2 U2 F D2 B D2 L B' L' B Rw Uw'
*15. *D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R B' D2 F D' L U2 R2 U L' R2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *U2 B' L D2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 R D2 U L D2 B' D2 R' B Rw Uw'
*17. *L B' R' U2 D2 L U L D' R2 F2 U2 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 R D Rw Uw'
*18. *D' R U' R2 D R' D F L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R D' Rw2 Uw2
*19. *F' U' D2 B2 L U2 D R B' L U R B2 R' D2 R F2 L' D2 Fw Uw'
*20. *D' L B' L2 D' B R2 U' R2 B' L F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L Fw' Uw'
*21. *F2 R' D B2 D R2 U' F2 U B D' F U' B' L' R' D' F R Fw' Uw2
*22. *D2 L B2 R' L2 B' R' U' R' D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' D' R2 L Fw
*23. *B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L' B D F' R2 B' U' B R' Fw Uw'
*24. *B' F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F' D B' F R D' F2 R D2 U' Rw Uw'
*25. *D2 R2 F B2 U' F' R' B U2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L' B2 R' Uw'
*26. *F2 D2 U2 R F2 L R2 U F L R2 D2 R F R' B' D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*27. *U D2 R B2 U B U2 L' U' F2 U D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L B D2 Rw' Uw'
*28. *L' B' D B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 F' U' R' B2 L2 D2 B R' Fw' Uw
*29. *U R2 U2 F' R2 F L U' B F L' F2 D2 R D2 Rw Uw
*30. *B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U L' B R' D2 B2 U B2 U' F' R U2 L' Uw2
*31. *B L D' L F' R2 U' L F' U2 L' F2 L2 U' D R2 L2 D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*32. *U' R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F R D L R B L' R D L Fw Uw2
*33. *U' R2 B U' F2 R U F2 U' L B U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R L2
*34. *B D B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R D' U2 R U2 F2 U F' Rw2 Uw2
*35. *B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' F' R' B' F2 R2 D R U' L F2 R Uw
*36. *B' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U F L' B' L2 R U' R D2 L2 Uw
*37. *D' R2 F R F L' B R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *U F2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 R B' L D' L' B U' Rw'
*39. *B' R B L2 D' R' B' L B U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 Uw'
*40. *R' F' L U R2 L' F D2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D F2 Uw'
*41. *R2 D2 L2 B F L2 F' L2 R' U2 R B D F2 U' R B D' F2 Uw'
*42. *U' F L2 R2 D F2 D U2 R2 U2 B R U2 R' D L D' B2 D' Rw
*43. *L F' U' R' D B2 L2 U L2 D L' R U B U2 L2 D Rw2
*44. *F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D R U F' R' B U' B' R2 B' D2 Fw Uw
*45. *F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 D R' D2 B D' B2 F2 D' L' U Rw2 Uw'
*46. *R2 D2 R2 U L' F' U L2 F2 L' D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 B' U' B' U' Rw Uw
*47. *F' D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D L U2 F2 R B' U' R D R2 F
*48. *U' R2 L' D' R2 L2 B' D L R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B L2 R Fw'
*49. *D' F U' R' L' U' D L F2 L U' D' L2 D F2 D B2 U Fw Uw2
*50. *D' L2 D' U' B2 U' F2 U B' L' R2 F' U L2 R2 F R U B' Rw2
*51. *B R' L2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 D' L2 U R' U' B R B Rw2
*52. *R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R D' B2 U L' R U F' U2 L2 B F' Rw Uw'
*53. *D' B2 U2 F2 D' U' R F R2 D F' R2 F2 R2 B L R' B'
*54. *D L' B' U L' F B L D2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F' R' Fw Uw2
*55. *D F L' U D R' U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R' U' Rw Uw'
*56. *R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' L F U2 R B2 F U L' F U' Fw' Uw
*57. *L' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B F' D' B' U L R F' R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*58. *F U2 L B' D R D L F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R F L' B Rw'
*59. *U L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L' R B2 U F' D2 R2 U' R2 F' Rw2
*60. *B' R F' U L2 F' L' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 F U2 L D2 R Fw' Uw2
*61. *U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B F' U2 F D' L2 D' R' U2 L' F' L2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*62. *F' R2 D F2 B2 U2 B' L B2 D B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 Rw' Uw'
*63. *F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B' D' U R' U' B L2 D2 R'
*64. *U' F U2 R' U2 F R U' R' B' R U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' F' Rw Uw
*65. *R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L' D U F' D' L' R2 U B F' Rw' Uw'
*66. *B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B D F2 L' F U B' U F' Rw Uw
*67. *U' L2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 B F' D' R' F2 L' F2 L B2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*68. *B' L' U' L' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F2 B U B R F D2 L2 Uw
*69. *F' B2 D R' B R' D F L F2 U2 F2 B U2 F2 R' F2 Rw'
*70. *L' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 F L U F U2 B D' F Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' B' D L' R B' L U B' L' B'
*2. *B' L U' F' D2 L' F U' F' B2 U2 L U2 F2 L F2 R' U R2
*3. *R' D2 R' F R L2 F2 R' U' R' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 B
*4. *R2 U' B' L D2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L R2 F R U' B' L
*5. *R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 U' F' D' U L2 D' B L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R D L2 D2 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 F D' R2 F R' B' F' L'
*2. *F' U' D2 R' U' D R' F' B R2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F D' B'
*3. *L2 D F B2 U2 L R' D2 B2 L' U L2 U R D' R2 D2 U
*4. *U B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R U' B' U' L2 F2 D F U R' F'
*5. *B F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 U F' U2 L2 U2 L D2 B' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B2 L' D R' F R B2 U' L2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 D'
*2. *L2 B' R' U L2 B2 U' L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 B D' L' B D'
*3. *R U L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 R2 U' F D2 F2 L U' R
*4. *B R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 F L D U' L D B D' B2 R' D2 L'
*5. *B D R D2 R' F' R2 U L' D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L F L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 L D' U' L2 R' B F' L' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 D' L' R B' U2 R F' D' B D F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U L2 B2 F2 U B2 F L2 F' D L U' L U B' D U B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U' R U2 R' F U2 F R U2
*3. *B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R2 U' F D' B L' U L R' F
*4. *U2 B' L' R' D L F' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U B2 D Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 B Uw2 Rw2 F L2 U F2 D' Rw' R Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw' B D2 R' Fw U2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U R' U' F' U R U' R F'
*3. *B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B' D' B F2 R F' D' B U
*4. *D' R B2 D2 B L' U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B R2 F D2 R' B2 R Fw2 U Rw2 U2 B2 Uw2 F2 R' D' F2 U' Rw2 L Fw' L U Fw2 F R Uw' L Fw B' D2
*5. *D' Dw U' Fw' D2 Dw U Lw L' Dw' D' Fw Lw Uw Bw2 U' Fw' D Lw2 D B2 Uw B' D R2 Dw' L' Fw' Dw B' Fw Uw' Bw2 Lw' R2 Dw' Bw' Uw D' Fw' L' Rw' U' Uw' Rw2 B Rw2 Uw L2 F Bw2 U2 Lw Uw B' Uw L' Fw Rw2 L2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U F' R U' R F' U' R' U' R2
*3. *U' R B2 R2 B' D' R F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 R' D2 B
*4. *U2 B2 D2 B F' D2 B U' L2 B D F L' B L2 R U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 U2 B2 Rw' U B R U' L' R Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw Fw2 D2
*5. *Bw' U' D' R' D' R' U Bw D2 L2 U B Uw U L' Bw Fw B F' Dw2 Fw2 U' L R2 F2 L' Bw2 B' Fw Uw2 D Dw2 Lw' R' F2 U' Fw2 D Rw' Lw' U2 R' L' F D2 F L2 Dw2 L2 B2 Fw' U Dw2 Uw2 Fw' B' R2 D' U2 B2
*6. *D Fw' Bw' Lw2 B F' 3Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw' F2 3Fw U2 Uw Lw' Uw' Lw Dw' D2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw' Uw2 U' R2 Fw' 3Uw' Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 Uw' Rw B2 D' U2 R Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw U L B2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw F2 B2 3Rw' D' Fw' Uw L Uw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw' D Dw2 B2 3Rw Bw Uw2 U' 3Uw Lw2 U2 Fw2 Dw Uw' 3Rw' Lw Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw B2 3Uw' L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 U' F U2 F U' R U2 R'
*3. *R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R2 F' R' F2 D R' D2 U2 B D
*4. *L' U2 L' F2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R B2 L' B' D' R2 D' R U Uw2 Fw2 B R Fw2 R' F R2 F2 Uw2 U2 R' B2 Uw' D F2 R' Uw Fw' R' U R' Fw F' R2
*5. *Bw' F B Lw' D L' Lw2 Dw2 Fw R' Bw' Fw Dw' F2 Dw L' R' B Rw' F2 D' L' F Uw F R2 D U2 R' L Fw F D L2 U' B' Fw' F' D' F' Lw B2 Fw Rw2 Lw' U' Uw' Rw R2 Fw Bw2 Rw R' Bw2 L2 U2 Bw Rw2 Lw' D'
*6. *Fw2 B Dw' Lw' 3Fw Lw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw' Dw2 Fw' U2 3Uw2 B' Lw' 3Uw2 F Fw' 3Rw2 Lw F 3Fw2 3Rw Rw Lw2 Fw F R2 Bw' Rw 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 D2 Lw2 U2 3Fw' D' 3Rw' F2 B2 R2 Bw2 R2 B' Rw' Fw L2 Dw2 Lw L D Dw2 Fw2 D' Dw2 3Uw R2 D' B Fw' Uw' Fw2 3Uw Bw2 Rw L' R2 Uw' R' D 3Rw Fw2 Uw 3Rw2 L' 3Uw' D2 Lw2 3Rw'
*7. *Lw' 3Dw Lw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 3Bw' Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' F2 D' U' 3Lw Fw 3Bw2 Lw2 U Rw2 L2 3Uw' Rw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Rw Fw Bw2 Rw' Lw 3Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 3Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw' F' 3Lw2 3Dw' Lw2 L' Uw' Rw U' 3Dw' R Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Bw Lw2 D2 U Bw' 3Fw R 3Bw' U' D' R' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' D F2 3Bw2 Lw U2 3Fw' F2 3Bw2 B2 D2 U F 3Uw' R Fw' Rw' B 3Lw Lw' Bw Lw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw B' Dw Bw2 3Uw2 Dw U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR5+ DL0+ UL0+ U5- R0+ D4+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R3+ D4+ L4- ALL0+ UL
*2. *UR6+ DR1- DL1- UL3- U1- R4- D4- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R5+ D4- L2+ ALL2- UR DR DL
*3. *UR1- DR6+ DL2+ UL1+ U1+ R3- D1+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R5- D5+ L3+ ALL4- DL UL
*4. *UR5+ DR1- DL5+ UL0+ U2+ R4+ D4- L4+ ALL2- y2 U3- R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL0+ DR DL
*5. *UR2- DR4- DL1- UL4+ U6+ R4- D0+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U1- R6+ D5- L2+ ALL6+ UR DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' B' R' B' U R' B R U' B' u'
*2. *L' U' L' B' U' B R U R' U' B l' b
*3. *L U B' U B' L U B' L' U' B u' r' b'
*4. *L R' U' R' U R' L U R' U' B r
*5. *U' R' B U R B R' L' B' R L u l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,-2) / (0,-5) / (3,-2) / (-2,0)
*2. *(-2,0) / (2,2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) /
*3. *(3,2) / (-5,4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
*4. *(-2,0) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) /
*5. *(-2,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R U R' B L B U L B L' U
*2. *L U L R' U' L' B R U L' U
*3. *B R B R' B' R' B U' L' U L'
*4. *B R U R U L U' L B U' R'
*5. *B U R L U' R B L' U B' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' flip U2 R' BR BL2 L' F2 L2' flip R2' F2 BR' R2 BL2' L2 BR2 U2 R U F2 U' R' F2' U' R2 U2' R' F2
*2. *L F2' U BR2' R2 F U2 flip U R' BL2' U BL2' L' BR BL2' U2 R U2 F' U R' F U R2' U' F U2'
*3. *R2 L2 F L' U L' BR' flip R2' BL2' BR BL2 BR2' R BR2' BL2' F2' U2 F U' F U' R2' U' F R2' U' R2
*4. *L' flip R2' F BL2 U' BL' L2 BR' flip R' L2' BR BL2' L' BR' U BR2 U2' F2 R2' F U' R2' F' U2 R' F' R U2
*5. *R' L2' U' L F L' U2 F' flip F' BL2' U' BR2' R' U' BL2' L' U2 F' U R' U2' F2 U2' F' R2' U R2 U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R2 U2 F U F R U2 R F
*3. *D' R2 L B U2 L2 D' B D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 L
*4. *F' U D F2 D' R2 B' L' U2 B' R' U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R Rw2 D' F R2 F2 Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 B Rw B2 R2 Fw2 U2 R Fw' R Uw L2 Fw' U2 B2
*5. *Rw Uw U D R2 F' R D2 R2 Fw Uw2 Lw R2 D' R' Dw U2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 L' Uw D' Dw' Bw F2 Rw B2 F Rw' Dw2 F' B' L R' B2 U Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' F R2 Uw' F' U2 L2 Lw2 Dw Rw' U2 Fw2 B' R U2 Uw' Rw2 D' Uw2
*OH. *D2 R D' R2 U' R2 B L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 B R F2 R'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2- DL1- UL4+ U1- R4- D5+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R1- D1- L4+ ALL5+ UR DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' R U L' U R' U L' U B' U l' r b'
*Square-1. *(1,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (5,-4) / (6,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) /
*Skewb. *U R U B U' B' U L' R' U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L r' b' B b' f B R' F L' B F' L' B L'
*2. *B' R F r f F l f R B F L B L R B' L'
*3. *L' B l L F' b f' B' R' F L' B' L' R' B R B
*4. *L F' l' b' r' f' F L F L' B R' F L
*5. *f' F' l L' b f' l L R B' L B' F' R' B L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw L' Rw U L Uw' Rw R B Uw' Rw Bw Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw Rw' Lw u l r
*2. *B Rw' U' Rw Bw L R' Bw' L' Uw Lw' Bw Lw Bw Lw Uw' u r b
*3. *Lw' B' Lw Rw' U Bw' Rw' B' Uw' R' Lw' Uw Bw Uw Lw' Rw u' r' b
*4. *R Uw R' Bw' B Lw' U B Uw' R' Lw Uw Lw Rw Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' u' r' b
*5. *Uw L Uw' R' Bw Rw L Uw' Lw U' L Lw' Uw Rw Lw Bw' l' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L U2 L D L U R U L D2 R U2 R2 D L3 D2 R U R2 U L2 D L U R D R U2 R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U2 L U R D2 L U L D2 R U R U L U L2 D3 R U L U R2 D L U2 R D L U L D3 R U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U R D L D L U3 R D3 R U3 L D L2 U R D L D2 R U R D R U2 L2 D R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D3 R U R U2 L D L D2 R U R2 U2 L D2 R D L U R U L3 D R2 U L D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L2 U R3 U L2 U R2 D L2 U R D L2 D R D R U R D L2 U R U L2 D R D R U2 R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 R D2 L B2 R2 D' F' R U' L U2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' B' F2 L2 B D' U' L2 R F2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F2 B2 L2 F2 B' U' B R' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L F' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' B2 L B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 L B' L2 R2 D F L2 B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D F2 R U' L2 F2 R2 F R U2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' R F' D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 D' B F2 D' L R2 B2 U R'
*2. *L B R2 B L D R D' F B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F' R
*3. *U L2 U D2 F' U2 B R' B U2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 F D L B
*4. *D' F U' R2 F2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 B' U L B F' R B' R2 B'
*5. *F2 U2 B' D' R' U L F U2 F B2 R2 L' U2 L' F2 L U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UL LB UL UF UB UR LB RF UF UR UF UB RF UR UF RB UB UR LF UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR RB LF DL LB DF LF UF UL UB RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ LF- RB+ DR RB+2
*2. * UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UB LB UB UR UF LB RF UR RF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB LB RB UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UB UL RF UF DL LB DF LF UF UR UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UL+ LF UL+2 DB+ RB UR- DB+2 LB+2 DF- DL+ LB-2 DF+2
*3. * UF UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UB LB UB UL LB UB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF LB UB RB LF UF UR UB RF UR RB LF UF RF LF DL LB DL DR DB RB UB UR DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+2 UB UR LB RF+ DF RF-2 DL+2 DB+ DL DB+2
*4. * UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UL RF UF UL UB UL LB RF UF UL UB UL RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UF UL UB RB UR LF UF DF DL DR RF UF UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+2 UB UR-2 UF-2 LB+ UL+2 UF+2 UL UF DB LB+ DR RF+ DF+2 RF DF RF+2 DF+ DR DF-2
*5. * UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UF RF UR UB LB UL UF UR UB LB UL UB LB UL RF UF UR RF RB LF UL UB UR LB LF UF UL LB UB RB UB LF DL LF DB LB DL DF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 LB-2 DR+ DB+2 LB+2 LF+2 DB+ UB+2 UL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R' L F L U L U R U F' R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' F' L R' U' F U R U' L' R' L' R' BR F' U B' L U BL'
*2. *L' R' U' R U L F R' U F L F' L' U' R F' L' R F' L U' F R F R U R' F R BR B' L' F D' L' B' R'
*3. *BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' L' U' R' L' F' L F R U' L' U' L' R' L U R F R' F U L R D' BR' R D' BL L R
*4. *B BL L BL' L' B' L' BL' B' U' B U BL U L' U L U' R' F' U' F R' U' L' F R U R' U BR F D' B BR L B
*5. *L' B L BL L' BL' B' L' R' F' L' F L R U R U F R' U' R' U L R F' L' F' U BL B' BR L U' B' R' BR'


----------



## Jacck (Aug 2, 2022)

@ichcubegerne Congrats for your 25000th solve!
And for your 25001st solve to get ahead of Mats, too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2022)

Results for week 31: Congratulations to Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini, Theo Goluboff, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(205)
1.  1.26 Charles Jerome
2.  1.31 Luke Garrett
3.  1.34 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.36 SunnyCubing
5.  1.56 PenaltyCubing
6.  1.57 Caíque crispim
7.  1.71 Legomanz
8.  1.72 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1.75 Theo Goluboff
10.  1.79 darrensaito
11.  1.81 Pixaler
12.  1.83 MichaelNielsen
13.  1.86 Cody_Caston
14.  1.97 Tues
15.  2.02 tsutt099
16.  2.06 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
17.  2.07 JackPfeifer
18.  2.17 zSquirreL
19.  2.19 BradenTheMagician
19.  2.19 AndyMok
19.  2.19 Ryan Pilat
22.  2.24 parkertrager
23.  2.26 Imsoosm
24.  2.31 Ash Black
25.  2.35 Liam Wadek
26.  2.39 Hot potato
27.  2.42 MrKuba600
28.  2.44 any name you wish
29.  2.49 Sjviray
30.  2.53 Redicubeman
31.  2.55 Kylegadj
32.  2.58 edsch
33.  2.59 Dream Cubing
34.  2.62 mihnea3000
35.  2.65 lilwoaji
36.  2.73 nigelthecuber
37.  2.77 agradess2
38.  2.78 Valken
39.  2.80 Ricardo Zapata
40.  2.85 hah27
41.  2.89 Heewon Seo
42.  2.91 iLikeCheese
43.  2.92 DLXCubing
44.  2.94 sigalig
45.  2.95 tJardigradHe
46.  2.97 Luke Solves Cubes
47.  3.00 Max C.
48.  3.01 Boris McCoy
49.  3.02 wearephamily1719
50.  3.06 Cale S
51.  3.10 Trexrush1
52.  3.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  3.21 TheCubingAddict980
54.  3.22 zxmdm666
55.  3.23 JustGoodCuber
56.  3.24 Christopher Fandrich
57.  3.25 NN29Cubes
58.  3.28 Fred Lang
59.  3.29 NewoMinx
60.  3.34 ARSCubing
60.  3.34 Antto Pitkänen
62.  3.35 Nuuk cuber
63.  3.36 yijunleow
64.  3.38 Timona
65.  3.41 hyn
65.  3.41 TheReasonableCuber
67.  3.43 DGCubes
68.  3.50 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  3.56 WizardCM
69.  3.56 midnightcuberx
69.  3.56 Mageminx
72.  3.57 MartinN13
73.  3.58 InfinityCuber324
74.  3.59 Carter Bitz
75.  3.61 EvanWright1
75.  3.61 bennettstouder
77.  3.62 abhijat
78.  3.63 eyeballboi
78.  3.63 roymok1213
80.  3.71 Ontricus
81.  3.72 Parke187
82.  3.73 Calumv 
83.  3.74 beabernardes
84.  3.77 Oliver Pällo
85.  3.78 ichcubegerne
85.  3.78 AidenCubes
87.  3.80 stanley chapel
87.  3.80 MaksymilianMisiak
89.  3.85 Dylan Swarts
89.  3.85 Cubey_Tube
91.  3.90 trangium
92.  3.91 lumes2121
93.  3.93 2019ECKE02
94.  3.94 MCuber
95.  3.98 michaelxfy
96.  4.05 Riddler97
97.  4.06 Jge
98.  4.07 Xauxage
99.  4.08 Тібо【鑫小龙】
100.  4.10 Sawyer
101.  4.14 the super cuber
101.  4.14 Loffy8
103.  4.15 Raymos Castillo
104.  4.16 Nevan J
105.  4.17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
106.  4.24 JFCUBING
107.  4.26 destin_shulfer
108.  4.31 Jammy
109.  4.33 justyy14
110.  4.38 Utkarsh Ashar
111.  4.41 dhafin
112.  4.43 OriEy
113.  4.44 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  4.51 Nitstar6174
115.  4.53 Stock_Fish109
116.  4.56 carlosvilla9
117.  4.57 abunickabhi
118.  4.60 superkitkat106
119.  4.61 Nitin Kumar 2018
120.  4.63 Garf
121.  4.70 Clock_Enthusiast
122.  4.74 SpeedCubeReview
122.  4.74 a_cuber04
124.  4.79 soccuber
125.  4.80 topppits
126.  4.86 DUDECUBER
127.  4.91 VectorCubes
128.  4.94 yalesunivrasity
129.  4.95 Isaiah The Scott
130.  4.97 DynaXT
131.  5.02 Li Xiang
132.  5.03 Aos1220221803
133.  5.06 samuel roveran
134.  5.07 theit07
135.  5.13 pb_cuber
136.  5.19 ly_6
137.  5.23 sqAree
138.  5.27 White KB
139.  5.29 c00bmaster
140.  5.34 rlnninja44
140.  5.34 edcuberrules8473
142.  5.41 KamTheCuber
142.  5.41 Caleb Ashley
144.  5.43 fjwareh
145.  5.47 BalsaCuber
146.  5.48 d2polld
147.  5.58 rdurette10
148.  5.61 Jakub26
149.  5.83 Poorcuber09
150.  5.97 GooseCuber
151.  6.02 Homeschool Cubing
151.  6.02 Kedin drysdale
153.  6.05 Meanjuice
154.  6.18 Noob's Cubes
155.  6.24 anderson_1231
156.  6.28 Mike Hughey
157.  6.30 MrJesster
158.  6.62 hebscody
159.  6.93 Jack Law
159.  6.93 CubeEnthusiast15
161.  7.02 Omkar1
162.  7.10 Jrg
163.  7.16 CaptainCuber
164.  7.25 Hyperion
165.  7.27 N4C0
166.  7.28 CubeStopCubing
167.  7.32 Tekooo
168.  7.37 BigBrainBoi989
169.  7.39 GradBomb
170.  7.53 SpeedCubeLegend17
171.  7.61 chancet4488
172.  7.74 myoder
173.  7.87 Rubika-37-021204
174.  8.08 Sellerie11
175.  8.11 ComputerCuber
176.  8.21 tungsten
177.  8.33 ScuffyCubes
178.  8.66 Ricco
179.  8.75 PiMaster314
180.  8.80 One Wheel
181.  8.85 Mrdoobery
182.  8.93 freshcuber.de
183.  9.25 sporteisvogel
184.  9.33 Qzinator
185.  9.35 jsolver
186.  9.45 Jacck
187.  9.57 kflynn
188.  9.82 Gavsters_Cubing
189.  9.92 SlowerCuber
190.  10.57 Hazwi
191.  11.23 Thewan
192.  11.69 Nash171
193.  12.15 Panagiotis Christopoulos
194.  12.97 Jason Tzeng
195.  13.25 RubikAr
196.  14.09 Dimitris11
197.  17.44 Joslyn Lilly
198.  17.84 noel wahinya kiongo
199.  19.29 hankthetank
200.  31.65 Kannika09
201.  34.69 kirklilly
202.  39.89 Michaeltawfik
203.  43.63 Luarrrrrrrrrr
204.  51.67 Fast_Koobir
205.  DNF Cuber88


*3x3x3*(261)
1.  5.58 Luke Garrett
2.  5.88 Mantas U
3.  6.36 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  6.60 benzhao
5.  6.61 Ryan Pilat
6.  6.73 iLikeCheese
7.  7.00 parkertrager
8.  7.09 tJardigradHe
9.  7.18 domrred
10.  7.20 darrensaito
11.  7.41 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
12.  7.53 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  7.56 Pixaler
14.  7.78 MichaelNielsen
15.  7.79 Heewon Seo
16.  8.12 PenaltyCubing
17.  8.16 tsutt099
18.  8.17 zxmdm666
19.  8.30 Charles Jerome
20.  8.37 DLXCubing
21.  8.38 thecubingwizard
22.  8.42 Max C.
23.  8.48 Mageminx
24.  8.52 BradenTheMagician
25.  8.55 EvanWright1
26.  8.57 Kylegadj
27.  8.62 Tues
28.  8.64 eyeballboi
29.  8.72 lilwoaji
30.  8.76 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
31.  8.83 Dream Cubing
32.  8.90 hah27
33.  8.91 Boris McCoy
34.  9.04 MrKuba600
35.  9.05 KrokosB
36.  9.08 Ash Black
37.  9.12 NN29Cubes
38.  9.23 NewoMinx
39.  9.32 Itami
40.  9.33 Ricardo Zapata
41.  9.34 Christopher Fandrich
42.  9.38 Sjviray
42.  9.38 DGCubes
44.  9.50 Carter Bitz
45.  9.56 yijunleow
46.  9.59 AndyMok
47.  9.77 Cale S
48.  9.78 Ontricus
48.  9.78 Victor Tang
50.  9.80 the super cuber
51.  9.87 Valken
52.  9.88 Nihahhat
53.  9.98 Fred Lang
54.  10.03 ichcubegerne
55.  10.04 Cody_Caston
56.  10.18 Caíque crispim
56.  10.18 Raymos Castillo
58.  10.21 cuberkid10
59.  10.22 RedstoneTim
60.  10.23 edsch
60.  10.23 agradess2
62.  10.25 Liam Wadek
63.  10.31 Hot potato
64.  10.33 Oliver Pällo
65.  10.34 MartinN13
66.  10.40 TheCubingAddict980
67.  10.45 NathanaelCubes
67.  10.45 Jammy
69.  10.49 Luke Solves Cubes
70.  10.52 wearephamily1719
71.  10.54 Nuuk cuber
72.  10.55 mihnea3000
73.  10.56 abhijat
74.  10.62 Eli Apperson
75.  10.70 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  10.73 KamTheCuber
77.  10.80 MaksymilianMisiak
78.  10.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
79.  10.90 sigalig
80.  10.94 lumes2121
81.  11.10 roymok1213
81.  11.10 any name you wish
83.  11.12 Cubey_Tube
84.  11.15 Alison Meador
85.  11.17 Riddler97
86.  11.20 Antto Pitkänen
87.  11.26 Dylan Swarts
87.  11.26 abunickabhi
89.  11.32 mariotdias
90.  11.38 midnightcuberx
91.  11.41 MCuber
92.  11.42 PCCuber
93.  11.43 Timona
94.  11.48 zSquirreL
95.  11.49 d2polld
96.  11.51 WizardCM
97.  11.54 bennettstouder
97.  11.54 Samuel Baird
99.  11.63 chancet4488
100.  11.66 TheReasonableCuber
101.  11.68 NicsMunari
102.  11.71 rubiksman0
103.  11.75 superkitkat106
104.  11.76 VectorCubes
105.  11.90 Тібо【鑫小龙】
106.  11.91 Parke187
107.  11.93 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
108.  11.99 Jge
109.  12.03 dylpickle123780
109.  12.03 Xauxage
111.  12.06 Nitstar6174
112.  12.07 beabernardes
113.  12.13 Chris Van Der Brink
114.  12.23 Loffy8
114.  12.23 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
116.  12.27 KingCanyon
117.  12.29 trangium
118.  12.30 c00bmaster
119.  12.38 Garf
120.  12.42 carlosvilla9
121.  12.43 quing
122.  12.53 pizzacrust
122.  12.53 2019ECKE02
124.  12.55 Calumv 
125.  12.60 Kedin drysdale
126.  12.62 JFCUBING
127.  12.68 ARSCubing
127.  12.68 Caleb Ashley
129.  12.69 destin_shulfer
130.  12.71 Nitin Kumar 2018
131.  12.81 ly_6
132.  12.84 rlnninja44
133.  12.96 Trexrush1
134.  12.98 Keroma12
135.  13.03 michaelxfy
135.  13.03 xyzzy
137.  13.19 Omkar1
138.  13.29 DUDECUBER
139.  13.34 DesertWolf
140.  13.39 SpeedCubeReview
141.  13.44 2018AMSB02
141.  13.44 topppits
143.  13.48 yalesunivrasity
144.  13.49 Sawyer
145.  13.52 Jules Graham
146.  13.54 ican97
147.  13.84 breadears
148.  13.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
149.  14.04 sqAree
150.  14.08 qatumciuzacqul
151.  14.20 JustGoodCuber
152.  14.28 frodyan
153.  14.35 justyy14
154.  14.37 AidenCubes
155.  14.40 InfinityCuber324
156.  14.49 OriEy
157.  14.56 soccuber
158.  14.57 InlandEmpireCuber
158.  14.57 Haadynaushahi
160.  14.69 dhafin
161.  14.70 DynaXT
162.  14.80 nonamed_duck
163.  14.81 Enoch Jiang
164.  14.91 Ssiא
165.  15.06 nigelthecuber
166.  15.11 50ph14
167.  15.14 hyn
168.  15.26 Isaiah The Scott
169.  15.29 Stock_Fish109
170.  15.40 pjk
171.  15.43 Jakub26
172.  15.44 Homeschool Cubing
173.  15.47 Poorcuber09
174.  15.96 Pugalan Aravintan
175.  16.02 RyanSoh
176.  16.28 Nevan J
177.  16.38 stanley chapel
178.  16.65 pb_cuber
179.  16.84 Aos1220221803
180.  17.01 a_cuber04
181.  17.05 White KB
182.  17.08 GooseCuber
183.  17.11 hebscody
184.  17.17 Li Xiang
185.  17.20 CaptainCuber
186.  17.26 Sellerie11
187.  17.35 rdurette10
188.  17.97 Lubot99
189.  18.11 ShyGuy1129
190.  18.38 adiwastu
191.  18.74 bobbybob
192.  18.78 ErezE
193.  18.92 anderson_1231
194.  19.01 samuel roveran
195.  19.20 shaub1
196.  19.33 SunnyCubing
197.  19.37 Hyperion
198.  19.48 Tekooo
199.  19.77 SlowerCuber
200.  19.96 filmip
201.  20.48 SpeedCubeLegend17
202.  20.50 Mattecuber
203.  20.61 Clock_Enthusiast
204.  20.64 nurhid.hisham
205.  20.92 fjwareh
206.  21.41 Jrg
207.  21.48 Noob's Cubes
208.  21.72 myoder
209.  21.84 jiduong
210.  21.87 MJCuber05
211.  22.20 Jason Tzeng
212.  22.47 sporteisvogel
213.  22.49 BalsaCuber
214.  22.53 Mike Hughey
215.  23.38 ComputerCuber
216.  23.75 One Wheel
217.  23.79 Elisa Rippe
218.  23.89 Jack Law
219.  23.92 N4C0
220.  23.94 tungsten
221.  24.13 auntie
222.  24.18 Rubika-37-021204
223.  24.27 BigBrainBoi989
224.  24.40 Ricco
225.  24.95 CubeEnthusiast15
226.  25.14 edcuberrules8473
227.  25.36 NoSekt
228.  26.22 Nash171
229.  26.42 jave
230.  27.09 Meanjuice
231.  27.93 freshcuber.de
232.  28.27 wave_cuber
233.  28.97 Hazwi
234.  29.38 MrJesster
235.  29.58 kflynn
236.  30.77 Jacck
237.  31.32 Panagiotis Christopoulos
238.  32.91 PiMaster314
239.  33.28 Gavsters_Cubing
240.  33.39 jsolver
241.  35.13 CubeStopCubing
242.  35.49 Mormi
243.  36.51 Exmestify
244.  37.65 ScuffyCubes
245.  40.49 Lutz_P
246.  46.10 Thewan
247.  47.46 HelgeBerlin
248.  48.24 Aarav
249.  48.98 EnziPenzi
250.  49.52 Joslyn Lilly
251.  50.38 Mrdoobery
252.  53.82 RubikAr
253.  55.15 Dimitris11
254.  57.72 noel wahinya kiongo
255.  1:00.12 Azlan820
256.  1:15.81 cuberer
257.  1:16.54 kirklilly
258.  1:16.95 Michaeltawfik
259.  1:28.91 Luarrrrrrrrrr
260.  1:47.73 Fast_Koobir
261.  2:25.71 hankthetank


*4x4x4*(152)
1.  26.63 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  27.12 tJardigradHe
3.  29.65 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  29.73 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  29.99 Carter Bitz
6.  30.08 darrensaito
7.  30.94 Mantas U
8.  31.10 Ryan Pilat
9.  31.53 Luke Garrett
10.  32.29 AndyMok
11.  33.33 Max C.
12.  33.69 NewoMinx
13.  33.99 Dream Cubing
14.  34.43 MrKuba600
15.  34.44 Mageminx
16.  34.57 Hot potato
17.  35.10 zxmdm666
18.  35.34 abhijat
19.  35.92 BradenTheMagician
20.  36.19 Valken
21.  36.45 KrokosB
22.  36.55 Ash Black
23.  37.11 MCuber
24.  37.13 yijunleow
25.  37.19 Boris McCoy
26.  37.21 DLXCubing
27.  37.65 NN29Cubes
28.  37.66 agradess2
29.  37.77 Sjviray
30.  37.85 FaLoL
31.  37.98 ichcubegerne
32.  38.54 MartinN13
33.  38.78 DGCubes
34.  39.11 Garf
35.  39.73 MaksymilianMisiak
36.  39.83 Itami
37.  40.00 Liam Wadek
38.  40.09 Raymos Castillo
39.  40.66 WizardCM
40.  40.67 Tues
41.  40.83 Ricardo Zapata
42.  40.91 20luky3
43.  41.17 abunickabhi
44.  41.21 Pixaler
45.  41.29 michaelxfy
46.  41.88 Antto Pitkänen
47.  42.02 eyeballboi
48.  42.28 Fred Lang
49.  42.92 wearephamily1719
50.  43.33 sigalig
51.  44.66 the super cuber
52.  44.88 Jammy
53.  45.16 Dylan Swarts
54.  45.22 pizzacrust
55.  45.38 TheReasonableCuber
56.  45.41 roymok1213
57.  45.89 PCCuber
58.  46.13 Timona
59.  46.18 Nuuk cuber
60.  46.31 Kylegadj
61.  46.73 beabernardes
62.  46.90 edsch
63.  48.22 SpeedCubeReview
64.  48.26 Cody_Caston
65.  48.34 Riddler97
66.  48.62 bennettstouder
67.  49.17 carlosvilla9
68.  49.30 zSquirreL
69.  49.50 edd_dib
70.  50.22 JustGoodCuber
71.  51.06 any name you wish
72.  51.16 chancet4488
73.  51.80 Calumv 
74.  51.97 xyzzy
75.  52.15 CaptainCuber
75.  52.15 Oliver Pällo
77.  52.36 Cubey_Tube
78.  53.16 OriEy
79.  54.40 AnnaW
80.  55.27 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
81.  55.62 DynaXT
82.  55.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
83.  56.25 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  56.26 destin_shulfer
85.  56.54 Nitstar6174
86.  56.72 rdurette10
87.  56.99 Loffy8
88.  57.08 Stock_Fish109
89.  57.62 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
90.  58.41 lumes2121
91.  58.65 qatumciuzacqul
92.  59.28 Jakub26
93.  59.37 topppits
94.  1:00.04 AidenCubes
95.  1:00.22 Тібо【鑫小龙】
96.  1:00.25 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  1:00.46 breadears
98.  1:01.20 Poorcuber09
99.  1:01.27 Omkar1
100.  1:01.51 DUDECUBER
101.  1:02.94 superkitkat106
102.  1:02.98 hyn
103.  1:03.02 ly_6
104.  1:03.11 Nitin Kumar 2018
105.  1:03.77 Isaiah The Scott
106.  1:04.38 Caleb Ashley
107.  1:05.52 White KB
108.  1:05.72 Luke Solves Cubes
109.  1:06.05 stanley chapel
110.  1:06.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
111.  1:08.31 Sawyer
112.  1:09.48 Nevan J
113.  1:09.86 Pugalan Aravintan
114.  1:09.92 nigelthecuber
115.  1:12.71 filmip
116.  1:12.94 Homeschool Cubing
117.  1:13.25 InfinityCuber324
118.  1:13.45 fjwareh
119.  1:14.21 ARSCubing
120.  1:14.51 SlowerCuber
121.  1:15.35 Tekooo
122.  1:15.98 One Wheel
123.  1:16.53 c00bmaster
124.  1:17.40 Jge
125.  1:18.79 Sellerie11
126.  1:19.26 BigBrainBoi989
127.  1:21.06 freshcuber.de
128.  1:21.42 hebscody
129.  1:21.55 Hyperion
130.  1:22.93 Mike Hughey
131.  1:23.56 Jason Tzeng
132.  1:23.93 Aos1220221803
133.  1:24.57 nurhid.hisham
134.  1:24.71 myoder
135.  1:27.56 ErezE
136.  1:27.92 Jrg
137.  1:28.41 Rubika-37-021204
138.  1:29.49 Meanjuice
139.  1:31.22 sporteisvogel
140.  1:32.55 pb_cuber
141.  1:34.20 jave
142.  1:42.73 samuel roveran
143.  1:44.35 kflynn
144.  1:45.29 Jacck
145.  1:47.16 SpeedCubeLegend17
146.  1:53.37 SunnyCubing
147.  1:53.55 NoSekt
148.  2:12.73 edcuberrules8473
149.  2:53.11 wave_cuber
150.  3:08.13 Gavsters_Cubing
151.  DNF RyanSoh
151.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*5x5x5*(101)
1.  47.16 tJardigradHe
2.  54.27 Theo Goluboff
3.  54.79 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  58.05 Dream Cubing
5.  58.46 Carter Bitz
6.  59.22 NewoMinx
7.  1:00.06 Luke Garrett
8.  1:00.51 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1:01.05 Hot potato
10.  1:02.26 AndyMok
11.  1:05.58 Mageminx
12.  1:05.90 michaelxfy
13.  1:06.85 agradess2
14.  1:07.05 abhijat
15.  1:07.98 Ash Black
16.  1:08.85 ichcubegerne
17.  1:09.97 Valken
18.  1:10.76 Max C.
19.  1:12.86 Tues
20.  1:13.25 Victor Tang
21.  1:15.51 DGCubes
22.  1:15.57 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  1:15.62 LwBigcubes
24.  1:17.19 MartinN13
25.  1:17.99 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:18.66 Boris McCoy
27.  1:19.14 sigalig
28.  1:20.31 roymok1213
29.  1:20.68 DLXCubing
30.  1:20.84 Keroma12
31.  1:21.31 TheReasonableCuber
32.  1:21.36 BradenTheMagician
33.  1:21.92 Pixaler
34.  1:21.95 abunickabhi
35.  1:23.85 WizardCM
36.  1:24.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
37.  1:25.18 any name you wish
38.  1:25.42 Riddler97
39.  1:27.12 Liam Wadek
40.  1:28.29 Antto Pitkänen
41.  1:28.70 Ricardo Zapata
42.  1:28.89 Fred Lang
43.  1:30.23 Jammy
44.  1:30.35 dylpickle123780
45.  1:33.31 Itami
46.  1:35.92 zSquirreL
47.  1:36.28 Dylan Swarts
48.  1:37.54 Timona
49.  1:37.82 CaptainCuber
50.  1:38.16 Cubey_Tube
51.  1:40.53 Kylegadj
52.  1:41.06 beabernardes
53.  1:42.13 edsch
54.  1:42.27 breadears
55.  1:42.35 edd_dib
56.  1:42.62 carlosvilla9
57.  1:42.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  1:47.74 Calumv 
59.  1:48.08 Caíque crispim
60.  1:49.37 c00bmaster
61.  1:49.61 wearephamily1719
62.  1:50.48 theit07
63.  1:50.83 Loffy8
64.  1:50.98 rdurette10
65.  1:52.16 DynaXT
66.  1:54.12 lumes2121
67.  1:56.64 bennettstouder
68.  1:57.67 topppits
69.  2:00.42 Nitin Kumar 2018
70.  2:00.49 frodyan
71.  2:01.55 Isaiah The Scott
72.  2:05.27 OriEy
73.  2:05.85 One Wheel
74.  2:08.68 Poorcuber09
75.  2:09.45 SlowerCuber
76.  2:09.94 Homeschool Cubing
77.  2:11.53 Jrg
78.  2:12.75 KellanTheCubingCoder
79.  2:14.44 filmip
80.  2:18.73 White KB
81.  2:25.94 Rubika-37-021204
82.  2:29.26 Sellerie11
83.  2:31.76 fjwareh
84.  2:33.71 ly_6
85.  2:39.07 Aos1220221803
86.  2:46.40 sporteisvogel
87.  2:46.80 AidenCubes
88.  2:51.55 myoder
89.  2:56.01 Meanjuice
90.  2:56.40 nurhid.hisham
91.  2:59.63 InfinityCuber324
92.  3:04.52 Jason Tzeng
93.  3:04.65 Tekooo
94.  3:10.46 Jacck
95.  3:12.83 BigBrainBoi989
96.  3:18.15 freshcuber.de
97.  3:20.69 jave
98.  3:22.29 pb_cuber
99.  5:33.18 SpeedCubeLegend17
100.  DNF Lubot99
100.  DNF DUDECUBER


*6x6x6*(51)
1.  1:36.29 Dream Cubing
2.  1:38.88 tJardigradHe
3.  1:46.51 Carter Bitz


Spoiler



4.  1:50.39 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  2:02.69 FaLoL
6.  2:05.82 ichcubegerne
7.  2:06.93 michaelxfy
8.  2:08.18 Hot potato
9.  2:08.62 LwBigcubes
10.  2:10.30 roymok1213
11.  2:12.78 agradess2
12.  2:13.16 Valken
13.  2:13.39 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  2:15.75 zxmdm666
15.  2:17.00 Keroma12
16.  2:22.21 Max C.
17.  2:23.24 sigalig
18.  2:26.82 Tues
19.  2:28.23 DGCubes
20.  2:28.37 MrKuba600
21.  2:28.49 xyzzy
22.  2:37.88 Nuuk cuber
23.  2:42.59 Ricardo Zapata
24.  2:44.33 Jammy
25.  2:56.73 WizardCM
26.  2:58.11 beabernardes
27.  3:06.23 TheReasonableCuber
28.  3:08.80 zSquirreL
29.  3:17.01 OriEy
30.  3:22.58 carlosvilla9
31.  3:24.85 any name you wish
32.  3:41.27 One Wheel
33.  3:44.89 lumes2121
34.  3:52.42 c00bmaster
35.  4:02.26 Cubey_Tube
36.  4:06.70 Jrg
37.  4:10.73 Homeschool Cubing
38.  4:11.12 Loffy8
39.  4:11.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  4:20.29 White KB
41.  4:39.81 Rubika-37-021204
42.  5:14.09 Jacck
43.  5:14.50 sporteisvogel
44.  5:35.50 Sellerie11
45.  6:13.19 nurhid.hisham
46.  6:51.81 jave
47.  DNF MartinN13
47.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
47.  DNF frodyan
47.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
47.  DNF Meanjuice


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:48.57 ichcubegerne
2.  3:05.55 LwBigcubes
3.  3:06.11 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  3:10.18 agradess2
5.  3:11.93 roymok1213
6.  3:18.44 Ryan Pilat
7.  3:25.88 Raymos Castillo
8.  3:37.76 DGCubes
9.  3:39.88 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  3:40.50 Nuuk cuber
11.  3:54.60 sigalig
12.  3:56.50 Tues
13.  3:57.99 Max C.
14.  4:04.52 MartinN13
15.  4:30.26 WizardCM
16.  4:31.74 OriEy
17.  4:32.38 TheReasonableCuber
18.  4:44.64 zSquirreL
19.  4:47.07 beabernardes
20.  4:51.43 AnnaW
21.  5:51.32 c00bmaster
22.  6:11.51 Jrg
23.  6:11.71 Homeschool Cubing
24.  6:15.81 Cubey_Tube
25.  6:21.79 One Wheel
26.  6:58.69 White KB
27.  7:05.88 Rubika-37-021204
28.  7:42.23 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF Dream Cubing
29.  DNF Mantas U
29.  DNF jave


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(63)
1.  3.94 Caíque crispim
2.  3.98 BrianJ
3.  4.33 SunnyCubing


Spoiler



4.  5.05 Luke Garrett
5.  6.51 PenaltyCubing
6.  6.54 noel wahinya kiongo
7.  7.56 Theo Goluboff
8.  7.96 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
9.  8.24 Hot potato
10.  8.31 Christopher Fandrich
11.  8.48 Ryan Pilat
12.  8.89 Tues
13.  8.92 Isaiah The Scott
14.  9.03 JackPfeifer
15.  9.11 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  9.19 BradenTheMagician
17.  10.18 sqAree
18.  10.30 tsutt099
19.  10.45 darrensaito
20.  10.55 agradess2
21.  10.72 any name you wish
22.  11.73 edsch
23.  12.07 hah27
24.  12.34 Ash Black
25.  12.80 sigalig
26.  14.26 DLXCubing
27.  14.51 CubeEnthusiast15
28.  16.05 Li Xiang
29.  16.33 abunickabhi
30.  17.17 Sawyer
31.  21.21 ichcubegerne
32.  21.82 Mike Hughey
33.  22.80 Jakub26
34.  23.42 Jack Law
35.  24.73 DGCubes
36.  26.97 Raymos Castillo
37.  27.61 DynaXT
38.  27.68 WizardCM
39.  28.18 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40.  30.53 Nitin Kumar 2018
41.  32.85 zSquirreL
42.  34.47 hyn
43.  34.81 Jammy
44.  35.74 Valken
45.  35.85 Nitstar6174
46.  36.29 stanley chapel
47.  36.47 Nuuk cuber
48.  36.80 Antto Pitkänen
49.  37.65 Ricco
50.  41.17 OriEy
51.  43.39 Carter Bitz
52.  43.49 Homeschool Cubing
53.  50.32 Jacck
54.  57.14 sporteisvogel
55.  1:00.22 White KB
56.  1:13.07 Aos1220221803
57.  1:17.59 Nash171
58.  1:19.69 Sellerie11
59.  3:24.21 BigBrainBoi989
60.  DNF PiMaster314
60.  DNF c00bmaster
60.  DNF nigelthecuber
60.  DNF Meanjuice


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  19.27 sigalig
2.  25.17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  26.43 hah27


Spoiler



4.  29.59 ican97
5.  33.60 Ryan Pilat
6.  36.09 abunickabhi
7.  36.20 Victor Tang
8.  39.30 Keroma12
9.  49.72 Jakub26
10.  51.84 Theo Goluboff
11.  53.82 2019ECKE02
12.  54.28 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
13.  1:06.73 Riddler97
14.  1:09.74 DesertWolf
15.  1:12.15 JackPfeifer
16.  1:12.41 DLXCubing
17.  1:12.92 Luke Garrett
18.  1:15.28 DGCubes
19.  1:28.08 filmip
20.  1:42.88 ichcubegerne
21.  1:47.82 topppits
22.  1:51.18 Hot potato
23.  2:07.78 AndrewT99
24.  2:25.81 Ssiא
25.  2:26.47 adiwastu
26.  2:37.32 Raymos Castillo
27.  3:00.82 Jacck
28.  3:06.66 WizardCM
29.  3:08.33 carlosvilla9
30.  3:48.68 zSquirreL
31.  4:39.78 MartinN13
32.  5:00.19 sporteisvogel
33.  6:33.80 Nash171
34.  7:10.07 Fred Lang
35.  DNF d2polld
35.  DNF Nihahhat
35.  DNF any name you wish
35.  DNF Ash Black
35.  DNF BradenTheMagician
35.  DNF Ricco
35.  DNF DynaXT
35.  DNF SunnyCubing
35.  DNF Hyperion
35.  DNF Ricardo Zapata
35.  DNF KingCanyon
35.  DNF agradess2
35.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  1:36.11 sigalig
2.  2:03.73 Victor Tang
3.  2:07.31 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  2:14.25 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  2:53.23 hah27
6.  5:02.02 Nihahhat
7.  5:11.68 Jakub26
8.  5:42.18 2018AMSB02
9.  6:24.45 DesertWolf
10.  6:46.30 Jacck
11.  9:34.75 Raymos Castillo
12.  24:52.13 sporteisvogel
13.  DNF filmip
13.  DNF Keroma12
13.  DNF 2019ECKE02
13.  DNF Ricco


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:57.81 Victor Tang
2.  4:03.89 sigalig
3.  4:13.88 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  6:14.94 abunickabhi
5.  7:01.16 hah27
6.  8:45.68 2019ECKE02
7.  10:24.97 the super cuber
8.  13:33.79 Nihahhat
9.  21:12.70 Jacck
10.  DNF Keroma12
10.  DNF Raymos Castillo


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  44/49 58:42 the super cuber
2.  16/19 60:00 Jakub26
3.  13/16 58:12 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  14/19 56:09 Cuberstache
5.  9/12 50:29 Liz2107
6.  5/5 17:41 Nihahhat
7.  7/11 52:42 Jacck
8.  2/4 21:33 sporteisvogel
9.  1/3 14:46 Ash Black
9.  7/17 1 Habsen


*3x3x3 one-handed*(147)
1.  10.77 lilwoaji
2.  10.87 Theo Goluboff
3.  11.15 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.54 Mantas U
5.  12.13 darrensaito
6.  12.22 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
7.  12.91 Nihahhat
8.  13.14 NathanaelCubes
9.  13.21 parkertrager
10.  13.42 Pixaler
11.  13.51 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  13.63 tJardigradHe
13.  13.97 RedstoneTim
14.  14.21 zxmdm666
15.  14.54 AndyMok
16.  14.73 Ryan Pilat
17.  15.18 Cody_Caston
18.  15.35 Ash Black
19.  15.40 ichcubegerne
20.  15.64 Itami
21.  15.71 DLXCubing
22.  15.79 MrKuba600
23.  15.97 the super cuber
24.  16.18 midnightcuberx
25.  16.52 Kylegadj
26.  16.62 tsutt099
27.  16.77 Tues
28.  16.99 Caíque crispim
29.  17.00 Max C.
30.  17.20 BradenTheMagician
31.  17.54 mihnea3000
32.  17.75 Victor Tang
33.  18.04 DGCubes
34.  18.39 roymok1213
35.  18.52 Jammy
36.  18.66 Mageminx
37.  18.70 MCuber
38.  19.32 agradess2
39.  19.34 abunickabhi
40.  19.52 Ricardo Zapata
41.  19.59 hah27
42.  19.68 Cale S
43.  19.73 xyzzy
44.  19.76 Antto Pitkänen
45.  19.80 Trexrush1
46.  20.00 nonamed_duck
47.  20.13 michaelxfy
48.  20.26 Hot potato
49.  20.36 Carter Bitz
50.  20.98 Calumv 
51.  21.42 qatumciuzacqul
52.  21.46 Alison Meador
53.  21.58 Boris McCoy
54.  21.70 TheReasonableCuber
54.  21.70 zSquirreL
56.  21.73 Тібо【鑫小龙】
56.  21.73 wearephamily1719
58.  21.76 sqAree
59.  21.80 Liam Wadek
60.  22.84 lumes2121
61.  22.94 Utkarsh Ashar
62.  23.05 Omkar1
63.  23.22 any name you wish
64.  23.39 sigalig
65.  23.42 Riddler97
66.  23.47 Nuuk cuber
67.  23.67 trangium
68.  23.79 WizardCM
69.  23.89 Cubey_Tube
70.  23.96 ican97
71.  24.01 quing
72.  24.15 Fred Lang
73.  24.20 2019ECKE02
74.  24.34 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  24.46 Timona
76.  24.92 edd_dib
77.  25.14 Parke187
78.  26.05 Samuel Baird
79.  26.10 MartinN13
80.  26.22 OriEy
81.  26.27 VectorCubes
82.  26.37 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
83.  26.61 InfinityCuber324
84.  26.74 Loffy8
85.  26.95 Nitstar6174
86.  27.17 carlosvilla9
87.  27.54 Garf
88.  27.84 Nevan J
89.  28.03 Kacper Jędrzejuk
90.  28.09 Valken
91.  28.66 RyanSoh
92.  29.35 dhafin
93.  29.63 Dylan Swarts
94.  29.64 Jge
95.  29.83 pizzacrust
96.  30.11 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
96.  30.11 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  30.90 justyy14
99.  30.98 hyn
100.  31.08 frodyan
101.  31.34 Aos1220221803
101.  31.34 White KB
103.  31.40 JustGoodCuber
104.  31.52 beabernardes
105.  31.75 chancet4488
106.  32.15 Sawyer
107.  32.16 nigelthecuber
108.  32.40 ly_6
109.  32.62 bobbybob
110.  32.82 Xauxage
111.  33.13 rdurette10
112.  33.92 KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  34.05 destin_shulfer
114.  35.05 Hyperion
115.  35.38 Homeschool Cubing
116.  36.69 Isaiah The Scott
117.  36.82 hebscody
118.  38.41 adiwastu
119.  38.81 filmip
120.  39.66 Poorcuber09
121.  40.60 pb_cuber
122.  40.81 GooseCuber
123.  40.88 Jakub26
124.  43.23 Jack Law
125.  44.54 Mike Hughey
126.  44.98 freshcuber.de
127.  45.46 soccuber
128.  45.90 Noob's Cubes
129.  47.21 BigBrainBoi989
130.  48.73 sporteisvogel
131.  48.81 AnnaW
132.  49.13 DUDECUBER
133.  50.00 BalsaCuber
134.  50.52 SlowerCuber
135.  51.37 samuel roveran
136.  52.81 Meanjuice
137.  54.99 Rubika-37-021204
138.  55.20 SunnyCubing
139.  56.28 nurhid.hisham
140.  57.37 Jacck
141.  59.15 SpeedCubeLegend17
142.  59.23 N4C0
143.  1:57.15 Tekooo
144.  2:23.96 RubikAr
145.  DNF Sjviray
145.  DNF Rica
145.  DNF jiduong


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  43.22 DGCubes
2.  56.52 Sean Hartman
3.  1:43.65 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  DNF InfinityCuber324
4.  DNF Jge


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  40.63 DGCubes
2.  40.70 Nuuk cuber
3.  55.36 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:06.16 TheReasonableCuber
5.  1:10.34 WizardCM
6.  1:21.54 any name you wish
7.  1:35.34 Jacck
8.  1:47.11 DUDECUBER
9.  2:09.36 zSquirreL
10.  2:25.41 Aos1220221803
11.  3:33.93 frodyan
12.  DNF Ryan Pilat


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(20)
1.  23.33 (24, 23, 23) thecubingwizard
2.  25.33 (24, 26, 26) trangium
3.  27.33 (28, 24, 30) SpeedCubeReview


Spoiler



4.  30.67 (30, 27, 35) Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  32.33 (35, 35, 27) T1_M0
6.  33.00 (35, 29, 35) Samuel Baird
7.  43.67 (41, 47, 43) DUDECUBER
8.  46.67 (46, 55, 39) Jakub26
9.  48.67 (47, 50, 49) Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  51.67 (51, 52, 52) carlosvilla9
11.  DNF (22, 23, DNS) Cale S
11.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Zeke Mackay
11.  DNF (36, 28, DNF) any name you wish
11.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) alyzsnyzs
11.  DNF (DNF, 42, 33) roymok1213
11.  DNF (DNF, 41, 46) DynaXT
11.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) OriEy
11.  DNF (60, DNS, DNS) Nevan J
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) weatherman223
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) InfinityCuber324


*2-3-4 Relay*(78)
1.  41.74 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  41.88 Luke Garrett
3.  42.01 Carter Bitz


Spoiler



4.  44.04 Theo Goluboff
5.  44.84 tJardigradHe
6.  45.93 darrensaito
7.  47.34 Max C.
8.  47.52 AndyMok
9.  48.64 Hot potato
10.  51.75 DGCubes
11.  53.09 Sjviray
12.  54.97 BradenTheMagician
13.  55.23 Jammy
14.  55.96 lilwoaji
15.  56.36 Tues
16.  56.63 MaksymilianMisiak
17.  57.09 Ash Black
18.  57.13 WizardCM
19.  57.44 agradess2
20.  58.13 NN29Cubes
21.  1:00.57 beabernardes
22.  1:01.51 Dylan Swarts
23.  1:01.57 Valken
24.  1:02.73 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:04.38 ichcubegerne
26.  1:04.39 Timona
27.  1:05.23 Ricardo Zapata
28.  1:05.31 eyeballboi
29.  1:05.69 Cubey_Tube
30.  1:06.34 sigalig
31.  1:07.16 Pixaler
32.  1:07.75 abunickabhi
33.  1:08.08 Oliver Pällo
34.  1:08.48 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:08.92 lumes2121
36.  1:09.05 Calumv 
37.  1:09.22 Nuuk cuber
38.  1:09.62 Loffy8
39.  1:09.74 zSquirreL
40.  1:10.05 edsch
41.  1:10.44 DynaXT
42.  1:12.09 Trexrush1
43.  1:15.38 any name you wish
44.  1:15.86 destin_shulfer
45.  1:16.32 Luke Solves Cubes
46.  1:18.85 OriEy
47.  1:21.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  1:23.52 White KB
49.  1:24.00 rdurette10
50.  1:25.50 Тібо【鑫小龙】
51.  1:25.74 AidenCubes
52.  1:26.41 Jakub26
53.  1:28.49 Nevan J
54.  1:28.63 Nitstar6174
55.  1:30.23 Isaiah The Scott
56.  1:32.98 wearephamily1719
57.  1:36.26 KellanTheCubingCoder
58.  1:36.66 hebscody
59.  1:37.04 Sawyer
60.  1:39.04 Aos1220221803
61.  1:41.88 InfinityCuber324
62.  1:43.96 Poorcuber09
63.  1:45.78 Homeschool Cubing
64.  1:50.17 Hyperion
65.  1:51.99 Jge
66.  1:53.67 pb_cuber
67.  1:54.83 Tekooo
68.  1:56.80 myoder
69.  1:57.73 BigBrainBoi989
70.  1:58.43 samuel roveran
71.  2:00.30 One Wheel
72.  2:01.95 Jason Tzeng
73.  2:13.13 Jrg
74.  2:29.10 anderson_1231
75.  2:32.46 Meanjuice
76.  2:42.47 edcuberrules8473
77.  2:49.91 Jacck
78.  3:33.60 PiMaster314


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(48)
1.  1:31.85 tJardigradHe
2.  1:38.40 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:45.25 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:45.59 darrensaito
5.  1:47.19 Carter Bitz
6.  1:53.03 Hot potato
7.  1:54.46 Valken
8.  1:56.08 Luke Garrett
9.  1:57.80 Ash Black
10.  2:03.73 Max C.
11.  2:07.31 ichcubegerne
12.  2:14.00 Tues
13.  2:14.09 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:16.83 DGCubes
15.  2:19.53 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  2:27.04 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:41.13 zSquirreL
18.  2:41.35 WizardCM
19.  2:41.97 Cubey_Tube
20.  2:42.06 Timona
21.  2:43.80 beabernardes
22.  2:44.89 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:48.04 Jammy
24.  2:49.16 wearephamily1719
25.  2:49.83 sigalig
26.  2:50.42 any name you wish
27.  2:50.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  2:57.26 Loffy8
29.  2:59.67 DynaXT
30.  3:01.71 lumes2121
31.  3:05.68 edsch
32.  3:46.33 Isaiah The Scott
33.  3:46.98 White KB
34.  3:53.64 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  4:06.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
36.  4:07.28 Poorcuber09
37.  4:12.15 One Wheel
38.  4:16.69 AidenCubes
39.  4:26.53 DUDECUBER
40.  4:41.26 Jason Tzeng
41.  4:41.51 Jrg
42.  4:52.86 Tekooo
43.  5:00.88 Aos1220221803
44.  5:07.04 Meanjuice
45.  5:14.13 myoder
46.  5:19.37 Jge
47.  5:27.17 pb_cuber
48.  5:50.96 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:12.33 tJardigradHe
2.  3:48.47 ichcubegerne
3.  3:51.44 Hot potato


Spoiler



4.  4:29.23 Valken
5.  4:30.19 DGCubes
6.  4:47.27 sigalig
7.  5:00.52 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:24.41 Jammy
9.  5:35.61 zSquirreL
10.  5:42.73 beabernardes
11.  5:53.27 TheReasonableCuber
12.  6:47.78 Cubey_Tube
13.  8:46.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  8:48.71 One Wheel
15.  9:09.42 Jrg
16.  9:30.66 White KB
17.  11:03.97 Jacck
18.  12:07.75 myoder


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  6:17.36 Dream Cubing
2.  6:29.60 tJardigradHe
3.  6:44.47 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  6:55.61 Hot potato
5.  8:25.51 Valken
6.  8:38.60 DGCubes
7.  8:55.49 sigalig
8.  9:09.58 Nuuk cuber
9.  9:22.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  10:03.73 TheReasonableCuber
11.  10:15.62 Dylan Swarts
12.  10:26.78 beabernardes
13.  10:44.76 zSquirreL
14.  13:49.77 Calumv 
15.  14:02.64 One Wheel
16.  14:09.23 Cubey_Tube
17.  16:05.86 White KB
18.  16:52.50 Jrg
19.  23:36.97 myoder


*Clock*(102)
1.  4.32 VectorCubes
2.  4.61 edsch
3.  5.34 Hot potato


Spoiler



4.  5.59 Luke Garrett
5.  5.70 michaelxfy
6.  5.95 Jakub D
7.  6.11 DesertWolf
8.  6.23 MartinN13
9.  6.47 50ph14
10.  6.57 Charles Jerome
11.  6.61 Clock_Enthusiast
12.  6.62 Oliver Pällo
13.  7.14 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  7.17 zSquirreL
15.  7.33 Theo Goluboff
16.  7.44 BradenTheMagician
17.  7.65 Zeke Mackay
18.  7.71 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  7.92 sqAree
20.  8.00 lilwoaji
21.  8.22 AndyMok
22.  8.28 NewoMinx
23.  8.30 tsutt099
23.  8.30 Jules Graham
25.  8.31 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  8.33 MCuber
27.  8.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  8.49 Ryan Pilat
29.  8.59 roymok1213
30.  8.76 Parke187
31.  8.77 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
32.  8.87 tJardigradHe
33.  8.90 Tues
34.  9.11 Jammy
35.  9.47 MichaelNielsen
36.  9.54 Christopher Fandrich
37.  9.69 Mageminx
38.  9.75 darrensaito
39.  9.76 Raymos Castillo
40.  9.78 Nuuk cuber
41.  9.93 lumes2121
42.  10.08 OriEy
43.  10.11 Redicubeman
44.  10.15 carlosvilla9
44.  10.15 destin_shulfer
46.  10.42 Carter Bitz
47.  10.44 Jakub26
47.  10.44 InfinityCuber324
49.  10.56 Li Xiang
50.  10.70 Max C.
51.  10.82 KrokosB
52.  10.89 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  11.06 Ricardo Zapata
54.  11.30 DGCubes
55.  11.54 ichcubegerne
56.  11.72 the super cuber
57.  11.83 Cody_Caston
58.  12.23 Fred Lang
59.  12.30 WizardCM
60.  12.59 White KB
61.  12.71 SpeedCubeLegend17
62.  13.03 MrKuba600
63.  13.45 Dream Cubing
64.  13.50 PenaltyCubing
65.  13.62 Caleb Ashley
66.  13.75 DynaXT
67.  13.89 ErezE
68.  13.95 wearephamily1719
69.  14.47 rlnninja44
70.  14.66 rdurette10
71.  14.69 sigalig
72.  14.82 nurhid.hisham
73.  15.21 any name you wish
74.  15.30 KellanTheCubingCoder
75.  15.44 Alison Meador
76.  15.51 midnightcuberx
77.  15.68 Jason Tzeng
78.  16.28 Cubey_Tube
79.  16.37 beabernardes
80.  17.87 Jacck
81.  18.37 TheReasonableCuber
82.  18.49 sporteisvogel
83.  19.12 Poorcuber09
84.  19.23 kflynn
85.  19.45 abunickabhi
86.  20.95 Homeschool Cubing
87.  21.38 ARSCubing
88.  22.27 PiMaster314
89.  24.89 topppits
90.  27.23 hankthetank
91.  31.32 NONOGamer12
92.  31.76 hebscody
93.  31.93 Loffy8
94.  36.03 Jge
95.  56.67 Joslyn Lilly
96.  1:15.58 cuberer
97.  1:31.15 kirklilly
98.  DNF Boris McCoy
98.  DNF Ash Black
98.  DNF N4C0
98.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
98.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】


*Megaminx*(67)
1.  34.33 Heewon Seo
2.  39.02 Theo Goluboff
3.  40.48 Mageminx


Spoiler



4.  40.65 NewoMinx
5.  43.02 Luke Garrett
6.  48.33 WizardCM
7.  49.09 darrensaito
8.  50.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  51.33 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  54.67 abhijat
11.  56.16 Fred Lang
12.  57.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  57.45 michaelxfy
14.  57.87 Dream Cubing
15.  57.93 Ash Black
16.  1:00.00 MaksymilianMisiak
17.  1:00.12 carlosvilla9
18.  1:02.39 Garf
19.  1:03.19 mariotdias
20.  1:03.94 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:04.72 FaLoL
22.  1:08.02 DGCubes
23.  1:08.04 MichaelNielsen
24.  1:08.12 ichcubegerne
25.  1:09.04 Jammy
26.  1:09.28 Tues
27.  1:11.75 Ricardo Zapata
28.  1:14.95 Max C.
29.  1:15.84 Timona
30.  1:16.26 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:16.66 beabernardes
32.  1:17.15 Antto Pitkänen
33.  1:20.70 Loffy8
34.  1:22.65 Eli Apperson
35.  1:26.39 MartinN13
36.  1:32.24 frodyan
37.  1:34.05 DynaXT
38.  1:35.09 any name you wish
39.  1:39.21 AnnaW
40.  1:43.30 zSquirreL
41.  1:44.39 TheReasonableCuber
42.  1:44.57 Тібо【鑫小龙】
43.  1:44.67 destin_shulfer
44.  1:54.96 Poorcuber09
45.  1:57.54 Clock_Enthusiast
46.  2:12.48 One Wheel
47.  2:17.11 Jakub26
48.  2:17.13 stanley chapel
49.  2:29.73 c00bmaster
50.  2:33.53 hyn
51.  2:37.11 Aos1220221803
52.  2:38.71 Sellerie11
53.  2:48.79 Jrg
54.  2:52.16 Jge
55.  2:58.71 White KB
56.  3:00.10 BigBrainBoi989
57.  3:00.38 SlowerCuber
58.  3:09.85 Jacck
59.  3:13.58 Meanjuice
60.  3:28.57 sporteisvogel
61.  3:30.53 freshcuber.de
62.  3:47.95 Rubika-37-021204
63.  3:58.18 InfinityCuber324
64.  4:03.48 SunnyCubing
65.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic
65.  DNF midnightcuberx
65.  DNF Calumv


*Pyraminx*(134)
1.  1.70 parkertrager
2.  1.81 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.00 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  2.34 BrianJ
5.  2.37 tJardigradHe
6.  2.48 Ash Black
7.  2.51 Jules Graham
8.  2.52 Ghost Cuber 
9.  2.53 DGCubes
10.  2.54 Charles Jerome
11.  2.65 DLXCubing
12.  2.90 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  2.90 Luke Garrett
12.  2.90 50ph14
15.  2.98 mariotdias
16.  3.07 tsutt099
17.  3.18 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  3.21 AndyMok
19.  3.32 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
20.  3.49 Theo Goluboff
21.  3.55 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.59 NewoMinx
23.  3.60 Brady
24.  3.72 wearephamily1719
25.  3.73 Cody_Caston
26.  3.81 NN29Cubes
27.  3.87 EvanWright1
28.  3.89 darrensaito
29.  4.03 Max C.
30.  4.04 Homeschool Cubing
31.  4.11 MartinN13
32.  4.34 michaelxfy
33.  4.46 Тібо【鑫小龙】
34.  4.57 MCuber
35.  4.60 WizardCM
35.  4.60 Jammy
37.  4.62 lilwoaji
38.  4.76 GooseCuber
39.  4.78 Caíque crispim
39.  4.78 Oliver Pällo
41.  4.80 Tues
42.  4.89 Boris McCoy
42.  4.89 Clock_Enthusiast
44.  5.36 Mageminx
45.  5.37 Jason Tzeng
46.  5.39 Cale S
47.  5.41 Loffy8
48.  5.52 Antto Pitkänen
49.  5.54 Parke187
49.  5.54 rdurette10
49.  5.54 Raymos Castillo
52.  5.55 Nuuk cuber
53.  5.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
54.  5.63 KellanTheCubingCoder
55.  5.66 CaptainCuber
56.  5.71 midnightcuberx
57.  5.73 Jge
58.  5.76 eyeballboi
59.  5.79 VectorCubes
59.  5.79 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  5.85 ichcubegerne
62.  5.91 Li Xiang
62.  5.91 beabernardes
64.  5.96 Isaiah The Scott
65.  6.01 any name you wish
66.  6.09 Pixaler
67.  6.14 hebscody
68.  6.22 2019ECKE02
69.  6.26 Ricardo Zapata
70.  6.34 Thewan
71.  6.47 agradess2
72.  6.61 abunickabhi
73.  6.70 Carter Bitz
74.  6.76 carlosvilla9
75.  6.79 SunnyCubing
76.  6.85 Fred Lang
77.  6.89 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  6.93 lumes2121
79.  6.96 Hot potato
80.  6.97 ARSCubing
81.  6.99 Jack Law
82.  7.00 Cubey_Tube
83.  7.06 Calumv 
84.  7.18 CubeEnthusiast15
85.  7.20 superkitkat106
86.  7.28 Poorcuber09
87.  7.31 PenaltyCubing
88.  7.34 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
89.  7.56 zSquirreL
90.  7.75 sqAree
91.  7.77 Dylan Swarts
92.  8.08 Christopher Fandrich
93.  8.12 Jakub26
94.  8.22 InfinityCuber324
95.  8.60 rlnninja44
96.  8.63 TheReasonableCuber
97.  8.66 Mike Hughey
98.  8.82 JustGoodCuber
99.  9.10 hyn
99.  9.10 BigBrainBoi989
101.  9.22 samuel roveran
102.  9.32 N4C0
103.  9.34 Hyperion
104.  9.47 OriEy
105.  9.58 White KB
106.  9.64 topppits
107.  9.71 ErezE
108.  10.06 DynaXT
109.  10.21 destin_shulfer
110.  10.22 pb_cuber
111.  10.42 Tekooo
112.  10.45 BalsaCuber
113.  10.86 DUDECUBER
114.  11.15 Rubika-37-021204
115.  11.21 kflynn
116.  11.24 nigelthecuber
117.  11.25 SpeedCubeLegend17
118.  11.31 Aos1220221803
119.  11.53 sporteisvogel
120.  11.68 ComputerCuber
121.  11.71 KamTheCuber
122.  13.64 Jacck
123.  13.78 freshcuber.de
124.  14.90 PiMaster314
125.  15.37 Meanjuice
126.  16.63 Sellerie11
127.  17.38 Nash171
128.  19.10 Gavsters_Cubing
129.  21.19 Dimitris11
130.  24.89 hankthetank
131.  26.17 RubikAr
132.  47.09 Luarrrrrrrrrr
133.  1:14.00 callumthecuber
134.  1:51.48 jsolver


*Square-1*(102)
1.  5.98 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  6.04 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.04 David ep


Spoiler



4.  6.14 Oxzowachi
5.  7.19 Ryan Pilat
5.  7.19 BrianJ
7.  7.27 Benjamin Warry
8.  7.89 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
9.  8.11 tsutt099
10.  8.46 Hot potato
11.  8.47 EvanWright1
12.  8.91 GTGil
13.  9.26 2019ECKE02
14.  9.32 Charles Jerome
15.  10.52 Theo Goluboff
16.  10.70 MaksymilianMisiak
17.  11.03 DesertWolf
18.  11.44 DLXCubing
19.  11.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  11.69 Cale S
21.  12.12 NewoMinx
22.  12.44 darrensaito
23.  12.74 BradenTheMagician
24.  12.97 Caíque crispim
25.  12.99 Luke Garrett
26.  13.02 Ricardo Zapata
27.  13.32 Max C.
28.  13.40 Boris McCoy
29.  13.70 ichcubegerne
30.  13.77 Kylegadj
31.  13.83 PenaltyCubing
32.  14.25 MichaelNielsen
33.  14.53 tJardigradHe
34.  14.64 AndrewT99
35.  14.69 Ash Black
36.  14.87 MCuber
37.  15.10 mariotdias
38.  15.70 Tues
39.  15.73 Antto Pitkänen
40.  16.06 AndyMok
41.  16.07 Carter Bitz
42.  16.63 zSquirreL
43.  17.35 destin_shulfer
44.  17.50 lilwoaji
45.  17.69 beabernardes
46.  18.29 wearephamily1719
47.  18.48 michaelxfy
48.  19.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  20.23 Valken
50.  21.03 Тібо【鑫小龙】
51.  22.36 Liam Wadek
52.  22.60 NN29Cubes
53.  22.80 Jakub26
54.  23.04 mihnea3000
55.  23.14 Raymos Castillo
56.  23.27 Oliver Pällo
57.  23.84 2018AMSB02
58.  24.34 Garf
59.  24.36 Dylan Swarts
60.  24.50 Jammy
61.  24.54 any name you wish
62.  24.79 MartinN13
63.  24.83 DGCubes
64.  25.91 Cubey_Tube
65.  26.14 DynaXT
66.  26.20 midnightcuberx
67.  27.53 yalesunivrasity
68.  28.78 Xauxage
69.  29.46 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
70.  30.05 Fred Lang
71.  30.10 lumes2121
72.  30.81 WizardCM
73.  31.08 Parke187
74.  31.61 TheReasonableCuber
75.  32.77 Nuuk cuber
76.  33.96 Homeschool Cubing
77.  34.94 rdurette10
78.  35.39 PiMaster314
79.  36.10 Poorcuber09
80.  36.25 BigBrainBoi989
81.  37.07 Meanjuice
82.  37.14 Jge
83.  38.87 ErezE
84.  39.77 Luke Solves Cubes
85.  40.00 Calumv 
86.  40.20 hyn
87.  41.65 InfinityCuber324
88.  42.92 nigelthecuber
89.  43.80 OriEy
90.  45.31 carlosvilla9
91.  49.48 DUDECUBER
92.  49.64 White KB
93.  53.12 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  54.78 Sawyer
95.  58.36 Jacck
96.  59.10 sporteisvogel
97.  1:00.79 One Wheel
98.  1:00.87 JustGoodCuber
99.  1:10.34 BalsaCuber
100.  1:13.68 Loffy8
101.  1:14.18 fjwareh
102.  2:16.40 Tekooo


*Skewb*(123)
1.  1.75 Legomanz
2.  2.65 Kedin drysdale
3.  2.68 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.71 Cody_Caston
5.  2.89 Cale S
6.  3.01 BrianJ
7.  3.08 tsutt099
8.  3.24 MichaelNielsen
9.  3.46 Ash Black
10.  3.47 Pugalan Aravintan
10.  3.47 parkertrager
12.  3.98 darrensaito
13.  4.03 Theo Goluboff
14.  4.25 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
15.  4.41 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  4.47 Luke Garrett
17.  4.49 Ryan Pilat
18.  4.64 Kylegadj
19.  4.69 Ricardo Zapata
20.  4.71 lilwoaji
21.  4.81 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  4.87 bobbybob
23.  4.88 Antto Pitkänen
24.  4.91 Mageminx
25.  5.04 Tues
26.  5.15 VectorCubes
27.  5.19 DGCubes
28.  5.25 tJardigradHe
29.  5.28 N4C0
30.  5.34 Jason Tzeng
31.  5.35 any name you wish
32.  5.38 roymok1213
33.  5.52 Liam Wadek
34.  5.56 DLXCubing
35.  5.57 michaelxfy
36.  5.63 Boris McCoy
37.  5.71 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
38.  5.74 nigelthecuber
39.  5.76 NN29Cubes
40.  5.80 lumes2121
41.  5.83 ichcubegerne
42.  5.84 Raymos Castillo
43.  5.91 MCuber
44.  5.94 BradenTheMagician
45.  5.95 AndyMok
46.  5.96 Max C.
47.  6.11 InfinityCuber324
48.  6.14 Dream Cubing
49.  6.16 EvanWright1
50.  6.39 2019ECKE02
51.  6.45 Jakub26
52.  6.53 Carter Bitz
53.  6.61 MartinN13
54.  6.67 Clock_Enthusiast
55.  6.76 Hyperion
56.  6.78 wearephamily1719
57.  6.81 DynaXT
58.  6.85 Hot potato
59.  6.96 WizardCM
60.  7.05 Poorcuber09
61.  7.22 DUDECUBER
62.  7.30 Luke Solves Cubes
63.  7.53 Тібо【鑫小龙】
64.  7.66 Parke187
65.  7.82 Cubey_Tube
66.  7.87 Calumv 
67.  8.22 Li Xiang
68.  8.38 abunickabhi
69.  8.48 Fred Lang
70.  8.55 PenaltyCubing
71.  8.56 Christopher Fandrich
72.  8.66 zSquirreL
73.  8.72 Nuuk cuber
74.  8.99 agradess2
75.  9.04 Timona
76.  9.06 Caíque crispim
77.  9.17 TheReasonableCuber
78.  9.32 Isaiah The Scott
79.  9.46 OriEy
80.  9.48 ARSCubing
81.  9.57 Jack Law
82.  9.64 superkitkat106
83.  9.68 Dylan Swarts
84.  9.75 Jammy
85.  9.77 Homeschool Cubing
86.  9.85 Thewan
87.  10.06 JustGoodCuber
88.  10.32 Aos1220221803
89.  10.42 GooseCuber
90.  10.43 Valken
91.  10.52 destin_shulfer
92.  10.55 White KB
93.  10.93 Loffy8
94.  10.97 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  11.10 SunnyCubing
96.  11.41 Tekooo
97.  12.00 KellanTheCubingCoder
98.  12.18 carlosvilla9
99.  12.48 rdurette10
100.  12.50 BigBrainBoi989
101.  12.73 Panagiotis Christopoulos
102.  13.21 beabernardes
103.  14.39 topppits
104.  14.46 SlowerCuber
105.  15.59 kflynn
106.  15.95 Meanjuice
107.  16.24 ErezE
108.  16.37 freshcuber.de
109.  17.34 BalsaCuber
110.  17.68 CubeEnthusiast15
111.  18.80 Jacck
112.  19.09 hebscody
113.  20.77 Jge
114.  21.10 Ricco
115.  21.11 Sellerie11
116.  21.54 Nitstar6174
117.  21.65 pb_cuber
118.  27.11 RyanSoh
119.  27.51 sporteisvogel
120.  28.92 KamTheCuber
121.  31.74 Gavsters_Cubing
122.  34.44 hankthetank
123.  55.47 kirklilly


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  21.02 DGCubes
2.  22.70 SunnyCubing
3.  24.32 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  24.63 NicsMunari
5.  28.19 Ash Black
6.  29.19 Nuuk cuber
7.  30.77 ichcubegerne
8.  33.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  42.27 abunickabhi
10.  51.84 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:05.90 Meanjuice
12.  1:15.69 thomas.sch
13.  1:34.49 BigBrainBoi989
14.  3:36.68 jsolver
15.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:23.10 tJardigradHe
2.  3:30.99 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  4:00.25 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  4:03.40 Ash Black
5.  4:05.98 Mageminx
6.  4:20.25 Max C.
7.  4:22.19 DGCubes
8.  4:30.07 ichcubegerne
9.  4:36.21 Boris McCoy
10.  4:44.61 Nuuk cuber
11.  5:04.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  5:04.66 WizardCM
13.  5:29.79 beabernardes
14.  5:36.95 zSquirreL
15.  6:04.70 any name you wish
16.  6:12.24 TheReasonableCuber
17.  6:25.63 DynaXT
18.  6:40.97 destin_shulfer
19.  8:06.05 Poorcuber09
20.  9:15.95 KellanTheCubingCoder
21.  9:16.93 White KB
22.  11:09.37 Jge
23.  12:03.51 ErezE


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  5.66 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.38 Redicubeman
3.  10.22 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.00 Ash Black
5.  12.96 ichcubegerne
6.  18.65 Nuuk cuber
7.  20.12 abunickabhi
8.  22.92 zSquirreL
9.  35.80 BigBrainBoi989
10.  36.40 Rubika-37-021204
11.  41.26 Jacck
12.  41.51 Meanjuice
13.  50.00 InfinityCuber324


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  21.88 Ash Black
2.  23.41 DGCubes
3.  32.09 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  40.25 abunickabhi
5.  44.74 WizardCM
6.  44.97 Nuuk cuber
7.  52.78 Mike Hughey
8.  1:00.67 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:06.61 One Wheel
10.  1:09.79 Rubika-37-021204
11.  1:17.48 Jacck
12.  1:18.71 freshcuber.de
13.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  19.18 ichcubegerne
2.  22.93 DGCubes
3.  27.80 nurhid.hisham


Spoiler



4.  29.13 destin_shulfer
5.  30.49 freshcuber.de
6.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  51.90 T1_M0
2.  56.42 WizardCM
3.  DNF DGCubes
3.  DNF any name you wish
3.  DNF MartinN13
3.  DNF DynaXT

*Mirror Blocks*(23)
1.  14.74 BradenTheMagician
2.  15.95 Valken
3.  18.66 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  24.79 ichcubegerne
5.  30.44 Nuuk cuber
6.  34.36 Homeschool Cubing
7.  39.91 Ash Black
8.  48.86 WizardCM
9.  54.66 Jack Law
10.  55.27 DGCubes
11.  1:02.64 ErezE
12.  1:04.09 DUDECUBER
13.  1:04.88 zSquirreL
14.  1:07.11 TheReasonableCuber
15.  1:12.35 GooseCuber
16.  1:12.94 InfinityCuber324
17.  1:15.70 Aos1220221803
18.  1:23.75 Jge
19.  1:33.99 abunickabhi
20.  1:45.39 BigBrainBoi989
21.  1:55.77 Meanjuice
22.  2:08.25 thomas.sch
23.  2:40.21 wave_cuber


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:42.68 DGCubes
2.  5:01.12 thomas.sch
3.  5:08.04 One Wheel

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  19.71 Charles Jerome
2.  23.25 edd_dib
3.  24.30 rubiksman0


Spoiler



4.  27.73 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  1:01.98 zSquirreL
6.  1:14.83 xyzzy
7.  1:31.98 DGCubes
8.  2:09.30 One Wheel
9.  2:56.91 freshcuber.de
10.  3:29.85 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(300)
1.  1607 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  1587 Theo Goluboff
3.  1578 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1497 DGCubes
5.  1453 tJardigradHe
6.  1429 ichcubegerne
7.  1413 Ash Black
8.  1387 BradenTheMagician
9.  1376 Tues
10.  1364 darrensaito
11.  1355 Hot potato
12.  1335 Max C.
13.  1332 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  1301 Ryan Pilat
15.  1212 AndyMok
16.  1198 WizardCM
17.  1180 Nuuk cuber
18.  1173 Carter Bitz
19.  1161 zSquirreL
20.  1142 Ricardo Zapata
21.  1140 DLXCubing
22.  1091 any name you wish
23.  1088 Mageminx
24.  1063 Jammy
25.  1057 michaelxfy
26.  1054 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  1045 MartinN13
28.  1038 tsutt099
29.  1030 agradess2
30.  1005 Valken
31.  1000 Antto Pitkänen
32.  994 Boris McCoy
33.  991 sigalig
34.  981 lilwoaji
35.  974 NewoMinx
35.  974 TheReasonableCuber
37.  937 wearephamily1719
38.  925 Dream Cubing
39.  915 Cody_Caston
40.  913 abunickabhi
41.  905 Charles Jerome
42.  901 Fred Lang
43.  899 Pixaler
44.  894 MichaelNielsen
45.  888 beabernardes
46.  882 Caíque crispim
47.  881 Kylegadj
48.  880 roymok1213
49.  873 MCuber
50.  849 Cubey_Tube
51.  843 Raymos Castillo
52.  839 MaksymilianMisiak
52.  839 lumes2121
54.  838 parkertrager
55.  823 NN29Cubes
56.  816 Liam Wadek
57.  805 Cale S
58.  766 MrKuba600
59.  744 carlosvilla9
60.  742 edsch
61.  739 PenaltyCubing
62.  732 Timona
63.  730 Dylan Swarts
64.  727 Тібо【鑫小龙】
65.  723 zxmdm666
66.  709 Christopher Fandrich
67.  707 Loffy8
68.  699 Calumv 
69.  695 Oliver Pällo
70.  692 Jakub26
71.  689 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
72.  683 the super cuber
73.  672 OriEy
74.  656 EvanWright1
75.  655 hah27
75.  655 DynaXT
77.  650 2019ECKE02
78.  631 InfinityCuber324
79.  628 Luke Solves Cubes
80.  626 BrianJ
81.  620 Parke187
82.  618 destin_shulfer
83.  617 abhijat
84.  609 eyeballboi
85.  607 Sjviray
86.  598 midnightcuberx
87.  595 VectorCubes
88.  583 Riddler97
89.  570 Mantas U
90.  551 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
91.  550 Homeschool Cubing
92.  548 Jge
93.  543 White KB
94.  541 Itami
94.  541 mihnea3000
96.  534 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  525 Garf
98.  523 Isaiah The Scott
98.  523 Victor Tang
100.  517 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  514 Poorcuber09
102.  505 rdurette10
103.  498 yijunleow
104.  494 nigelthecuber
105.  493 SunnyCubing
106.  490 JustGoodCuber
107.  488 Heewon Seo
108.  466 sqAree
109.  458 DUDECUBER
110.  457 hyn
111.  453 Utkarsh Ashar
112.  448 Nitstar6174
113.  446 Chris Van Der Brink
114.  445 KrokosB
114.  445 ARSCubing
116.  436 Clock_Enthusiast
117.  435 Trexrush1
118.  431 bennettstouder
119.  428 Nihahhat
120.  425 iLikeCheese
121.  421 mariotdias
122.  414 topppits
123.  404 superkitkat106
124.  398 Aos1220221803
125.  395 Sawyer
126.  389 Li Xiang
127.  379 trangium
128.  375 DesertWolf
129.  368 c00bmaster
130.  367 xyzzy
131.  360 AidenCubes
132.  354 TheCubingAddict980
133.  347 CaptainCuber
134.  346 Jason Tzeng
134.  346 Xauxage
136.  345 RedstoneTim
136.  345 Ontricus
138.  344 Nitin Kumar 2018
139.  343 Nevan J
140.  342 NathanaelCubes
141.  335 chancet4488
141.  335 Alison Meador
143.  333 SpeedCubeReview
144.  331 Jules Graham
145.  330 Jacck
146.  327 ly_6
147.  326 Legomanz
148.  323 Omkar1
149.  320 Kedin drysdale
150.  319 GooseCuber
151.  318 50ph14
152.  316 hebscody
153.  311 Keroma12
154.  307 Hyperion
155.  304 BigBrainBoi989
155.  304 stanley chapel
157.  303 pizzacrust
158.  293 Caleb Ashley
159.  291 sporteisvogel
160.  288 One Wheel
161.  287 JackPfeifer
162.  282 qatumciuzacqul
163.  279 rlnninja44
164.  278 Jack Law
165.  277 KamTheCuber
166.  274 thecubingwizard
167.  273 PCCuber
167.  273 pb_cuber
169.  266 Samuel Baird
170.  265 justyy14
171.  262 dhafin
172.  261 benzhao
173.  259 Meanjuice
174.  258 Stock_Fish109
175.  256 domrred
176.  255 Redicubeman
177.  253 ican97
177.  253 frodyan
179.  252 Tekooo
180.  251 Pugalan Aravintan
181.  248 Jrg
182.  245 Mike Hughey
183.  244 d2polld
184.  242 yalesunivrasity
185.  241 JFCUBING
186.  237 Sellerie11
187.  236 N4C0
188.  235 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
189.  231 breadears
189.  231 FaLoL
191.  229 edd_dib
191.  229 Eli Apperson
193.  227 ErezE
194.  225 samuel roveran
194.  225 quing
194.  225 2018AMSB02
197.  221 bobbybob
198.  219 dylpickle123780
199.  217 soccuber
200.  216 Rubika-37-021204
201.  209 SlowerCuber
201.  209 nonamed_duck
203.  208 filmip
204.  207 cuberkid10
205.  199 CubeEnthusiast15
206.  197 SpeedCubeLegend17
207.  193 fjwareh
208.  187 freshcuber.de
209.  185 Imsoosm
210.  184 BalsaCuber
211.  178 NicsMunari
212.  175 rubiksman0
213.  170 a_cuber04
213.  170 LwBigcubes
215.  168 nurhid.hisham
216.  166 myoder
217.  165 RyanSoh
218.  161 KingCanyon
219.  151 AnnaW
220.  143 Thewan
221.  140 adiwastu
222.  136 Noob's Cubes
223.  133 Ssiא
224.  132 anderson_1231
225.  129 Ghost Cuber 
225.  129 kflynn
227.  124 PiMaster314
228.  120 edcuberrules8473
229.  119 theit07
230.  118 Ricco
231.  115 20luky3
232.  114 Brady
233.  107 Zeke Mackay
234.  106 AndrewT99
234.  106 Haadynaushahi
236.  104 David ep
237.  103 Oxzowachi
238.  102 Enoch Jiang
239.  100 ComputerCuber
239.  100 Benjamin Warry
241.  99 Jakub D
242.  98 Nash171
243.  95 GTGil
243.  95 pjk
245.  84 noel wahinya kiongo
245.  84 Lubot99
247.  82 MrJesster
247.  82 jave
249.  80 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
250.  77 Panagiotis Christopoulos
250.  77 tungsten
252.  76 ShyGuy1129
253.  70 shaub1
254.  67 Gavsters_Cubing
255.  66 CubeStopCubing
256.  63 Mattecuber
257.  61 jiduong
258.  55 MJCuber05
258.  55 jsolver
260.  52 ScuffyCubes
261.  50 Hazwi
262.  49 fun at the joy
263.  48 Elisa Rippe
263.  48 NoSekt
265.  45 wave_cuber
266.  44 auntie
267.  41 Mrdoobery
268.  40 RubikAr
269.  39 hankthetank
269.  39 T1_M0
269.  39 GradBomb
272.  36 Joslyn Lilly
273.  32 Dimitris11
274.  30 Cuberstache
275.  29 Liz2107
276.  26 kirklilly
277.  24 Qzinator
278.  23 thomas.sch
278.  23 Mormi
280.  22 Exmestify
281.  20 Lutz_P
282.  18 cuberer
282.  18 HelgeBerlin
284.  17 alyzsnyzs
284.  17 Aarav
286.  16 Luarrrrrrrrrr
286.  16 EnziPenzi
288.  14 NONOGamer12
289.  13 Michaeltawfik
290.  12 weatherman223
291.  11 SpeedyOctahedron
292.  10 Azlan820
293.  9 Fast_Koobir
294.  8 Sean Hartman
294.  8 Kannika09
296.  7 The Cubing Fanatic
297.  6 Rica
298.  5 Habsen
299.  4 callumthecuber
300.  3 Cuber88


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 9, 2022)

I think this might be the first week in nearly 2 years that I didn't compete in multi, oops


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2022)

300 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 215!

That means our winner this week is *nurhid.hisham!* Congratulations!!


----------

